# الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد



## romyo (14 يونيو 2007)

*الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد عن الإسلام لفتوى الرضاعة*

*الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد عن الإسلام لفتوى الرضاعة*​


فتوي الرضاعة التي عرضها التليفزيون المصري وبعض الصحف أحدثت أثاراً سلبية متعددة خارج مصر. فقد بدأت موجة جديدة من الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية في صحف ومواقع أجنبية للسخرية من الفتوي ومن الإسلام. وهو ما ينذر بمواجهة جديدة علي غرار المواجهة التي حدثت مع أزمة الرسوم الدنماركية. وسجلت متابعة مشيخة الأزهر أعلي نسبة ارتداد عن الإسلام حيث أعلن بعض من أشهروا إسلامهم في دول أجنبية ترك الديانة الإسلامية بعد الفتوي التي أحدثت رد فعل غاضب وعنيف خاصة لدي سيدات من دول أجنبية كن قد أشهرن إسلامهن. حيث اعتبرت الفتوي تحقيرا من شأن المرأة، ومدخلا لانتهاك حرمة جسدها واعتبرت إهانة للمرأة ولجنس النساء بشكل عام. 
واستخدمت الرسوم الجديدة صوراً كاريكاتيرية لجسم بقرة ورأس امرأة محجبة «كرمز للإسلام». واعتبرت الرسوم الجديدة الفتوي تعبيرا عن همجية المسلمين خاصة أن عالماً إسلامياً حسب تعريفهم. 
وكانت بداية الفتوي علي بعض الفضائيات العربية واقتصرت في ذلك الوقت علي عدم جواز أن تجلس المرأة المسلمة مع رجل غريب حتي لو خادما بالمنزل إلا إذا قامت المرأة بإرضاع الخادم حتي لا يحل لها. وبعد أن خفقت هذه الفتوي عادت وبشكل أكبر عمومية وفجاجة ومن داخل التليفزيون المصري حينما استضاف المذيع جمال الشاعر أحد أعضاء مجمع البحوث الإسلامية في برنامج علي قناة النيل الثقافية!! ليؤكد الرجل فتواه بما في ذلك أماكن العمل. ورغم خطورة الفتوي وإساءتها للإسلام والمسلمين إلا أن الفتوي قوبلت بسيل من السخرية؟ وطغت عليها فتوي مفتي الجمهورية بالتبرك بشرب بول الرسول!! والتي سحبها المفتي من كتابه «فتاوي معاصرة»، بعد رفض مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالاجماع للفتوي. إلا أن فتوي الرضاعة أحدثت دويا خارج مصر ينذر بمواجهة أشد من مواجهة الرسوم المسيئة للرسول، رغم أن سبب الإساءة هذه المرة «ذاتي جدا». 

منقول عن جريدة الفجر
http://www.elfagr.org/TestAjaxNews.aspx?secidMenu=1949​​


----------



## lovebjw (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*

ربنا يباركك يا روميو باشا على الموضوع الجامد دا 
ايوة كدة يا باشا احنا بنحب اللعب التقيل 
ربنا يباركك يا روميو 
بجد موضوع جامد وهم ابتدو ينكشفو فعلا بكل المقاييس 
وبينى وبينك لو كانو طبقوها كانت البلد هتبقى انقلاب 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا روميو يا حبيبى 
وانا صدقينى بفكر انزل موضوع عن التبرك ببول الرسول وبجمع الافكار عنه


----------



## lovebjw (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*

واللينك سليم يا باشا وكله تمام ومصدر موثوق به تمام


----------



## SALVATION (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*

_ربنا يهدى الجميع_​


----------



## ramiiiii (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*

رنا يبارك

بس يا شباب لو حدا بيقدر يجيب صور كركتير


----------



## romyo (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*



lovebjw قال:


> ربنا يباركك يا روميو باشا على الموضوع الجامد دا
> ايوة كدة يا باشا احنا بنحب اللعب التقيل
> ربنا يباركك يا روميو
> بجد موضوع جامد وهم ابتدو ينكشفو فعلا بكل المقاييس
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك حبيبى باسم
ولو طبقوا رضاعة الكبير ده هتبقا مسخرة:ura1:
وفى انتظار موضوعك على أحر من الجمر ويا ريت يكون معاك عينه من بول الرسول للتجربة:vava:
هههههههههههههه
شكراlovebjw  لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*



lovebjw قال:


> واللينك سليم يا باشا وكله تمام ومصدر موثوق به تمام



يا باشا اللينك سليم وكله تمام:ura1:
احنا شغلنا على ميه بيضا :t25:
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## romyo (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ربنا يهدى الجميع_​



ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين
واكرر
الاسلام ولد غريباً وسينتهى قريباً :act23:
شكرا تونى.تون لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*



ramiiiii قال:


> رنا يبارك
> 
> بس يا شباب لو حدا بيقدر يجيب صور كركتير


 
من عينى يا باشا :vava:
هجيب اللى عندى
واللى عنده كاركاتير تاااااااانى يجيبه عايزين الموضوع يسخن:act23:
شكرا ramiiiii لمرورك ومشاركتك​
*****


----------



## totty (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*

يا سلام يا سلام
ياما نسمع وياما هنشوف
طول ماهما لسه موجودين
يا خرااااااااااااااااشى
ايه ده
بكره يقولوا 
الحقوا
الرسول بيظهر
هههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك يا رامى
وربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## romyo (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*



totty قال:


> يا سلام يا سلام
> ياما نسمع وياما هنشوف
> طول ماهما لسه موجودين
> يا خرااااااااااااااااشى
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
مفيش حاجة بعيده

اللى خلى السجاده تصلى والبغبغان يقرأ قران
يخلى الرسول يظهر ومعاه عائش وهى بتلعب على المرجيحه :a63:
واللى يعيش يا يشوووووووووووووووف
شكرا totty لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## twety (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*

*يلا ربنا يهدى عبيدة*

*ياريت يفكروا بقى بعقل شويتين*
*ويفوقوا الايام قربت*
*ويلحقوا نفسهم فى الايام الاخيرة دى*

*فى واحد عاقل يقول الكلام ده*
*طب ازاى وليه وايه السبب*
*ياسيبحان الله*

*يلا ربنا يهدى امييييييييين*
*ميرسى يارميو على موضوعك*
*وربنا يهدى قولوا اميييييييييييييييييييييييين*


----------



## totty (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*

أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## romyo (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*



twety قال:


> *يلا ربنا يهدى عبيدة*
> 
> *ياريت يفكروا بقى بعقل شويتين*
> *ويفوقوا الايام قربت*
> ...



امييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع 
لكن منهم الذين لم يستحسنوا ان يبقوا الله فى معرفتهم
وفى النهايه ربنا هيقول :
انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان
شكرا twety لمرورك ومشاركتك ودعااااااااااكى​


----------



## fakhry2010 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*

*,,ولسه ولسه ولسه ولسه سا اما هانشوف فضايحهم رضاعه الكبير يالهوى دا لو حصل دا كان يبقى مصيبه واحد يخلى امه او اخته واحد غريب يرضع منها يا نونو دا على  كدا الشباب المسلمين هايرضعو لحد مايشبعو هم من غير فاتوه اساسا بيرضعو وبيبدلو لبعض رضعي الراجل دا يا وليه لاحسن يبقى حرام لو مرضعتهوش عشان حبيبك محمد قال كدا رضعى دى بركه هههههههه مترضعيه ياوليه :spor22::spor22: *


----------



## مارلين (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*

لك شو هيدي عن جد 
والله اشي ما بيتصدق :dntknw:
لا حول لله يا رب 
طيب
هو العقل اتلغى خالص معدش يشتغل منوب ولا شو 
هو المسلمين يعني ما فيهم عقول واعية مثقفة تفهم انو هشي مانو منطقي منوب
اكثر اشي ممكن اقولو انو ربنا يهدي عبادو
ويرجع للعالم هيدول عقولهم من شان لو فضلو هيكي
كل يوم رح نسمع من هشي الأفضع والافضع
لك يا عم روميو انت بتجيب هالاخبار منين
ههههههههههههههه
وكالة اخبار محلية من الطراز العالي جدا
تسلم دياتك 
وربنا يباركك ​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

ولسه ياما هنسمع كل ما تظهر فضيحة جديدة في الاسلام

انشاء الله ربنا ينور قلوبهم من غير فضايح محرجة 

شكرا يا روميو علي طرح الموضوع القيم​


----------



## فادية (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

موضوع جاااااااااامد يا روميو 
ولسه ليهم عين وييعتزو بالاسلام وتعاليم وفتاوى الاسلام 
الله يكون فعونهم مليوووووووووووون مرة 
ميرسي يا روميو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*






فتوى تبيح للمرأة العاملة "إرضاع" زميلها منعا للخلوة المحرمة
الأربعاء، 16 مايو 2007 - 23:57
بقلم: أحمد مرزوق 







   الفتوى أثارت جدلا داخل مجلس الشعب

وصل الجدل بين علماء الدين إلى مجلس الشعب ، بعد فتوى "إرضاع الكبير" لرئيس قسم الحديث بجامعة الأزهر ، يؤكد فيها أن إرضاع المرأة العاملة لزميلها في العمل يحلل الخلوة بينهما في أماكن العمل المغلقة.

وذكرت قناة "العربية" الفضائية ، أن صبري خلف الله عضو مجلس الشعب عن كتلة الإخوان المسلمين قال ، إن نحو 50 نائبا في البرلمان تدارسوا هذا الموضوع مساء الأربعاء وأعربوا عن قلقهم من انتشار هذه الفتوى إعلاميا ، واقترح بعضهم تقديم طلبات إحاطة ، لكنهم اتفقوا على تأجيل ذلك ، واعطاء فرصة للأزهر والإعلام لوقف الخوض في هذا الموضوع الذي أثار حالة كبيرة من اللغط الشديد في الشارع المصري ، خصوصا في أماكن العمل التي تضم موظفين وموظفات ، وعندها قد يمتنعون عن طلبات الاحاطة منعا لحدوث زوبعة برلمانية قد تساهم في تضخيم المسألة وتضر بالإسلام.

وأوضح خلف الله ، أن الخطأ في هذا الموضوع أنه لم يتم تناوله بطريقة علمية أو أكاديمية ، فلو حدث ذلك لاختلفت المسألة ، لكنها أثيرت إعلاميا بطريقة ساخرة كأن هناك من يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة.

وكان الدكتور عزت عطية رئيس قسم الحديث بكلية أصول الدين بجامعة الأزهر ، قد فجر مفاجأة حيث أباح للمرأة العاملة أن تقوم بإرضاع زميلها في العمل منعا للخلوة المحرمة ، إذا كان وجودهما في غرفة مغلقة لا يفتح بابها إلا بواسطة أحدهما.

وصرح عطية لصحيفة "الوطني اليوم" الناطقة باسم الحزب الوطني ، أن إرضاع الكبير "يضع حلا لمشكلة الخلوة لأن حماية الأعراض من المقاصد الأصيلة للشريعة ويبني عليها كثير من الأحكام ، مطالبا بتوثيق الإرضاع كتابة ورسميا ، ويكتب في العقد أن فلانة أرضعت فلانا ونشهد الله علي ذلك ونحن من الشاهدين" ، ثم كرر ذلك في لقاء مع قناة النيل الثقافية.

واكد عطية ، أن إرضاع الكبير يكون خمس رضعات وهو يبيح الخلوة ولا يحرم الزواج ، وأن المرأة في العمل يمكنها أن تخلع الحجاب أو تكشف شعرها أمام من أرضعته.

إلا أن الشيخ السيد عسكر عضو مجلس الشعب والوكيل الأسبق لمجمع البحوث الإسلامية ، رفض هذا الرأي مؤكدا أنه خروج على إجماع علماء الأمة ، ولا يجوز القياس على حالة خاصة ، وطالب بالتصدي لذلك لأنه يسهم في نشر الرذيلة بين المسلمين.





الفتوى اباحت للموظفات إرضاع زملائهم الرجال بالعمل



وأضاف عسكر ، أن حديث إرضاع الكبير صحيح ولا يجوز إنكاره ، لكن جمهور العلماء اختلف في إعطاء الواقعة حكما عاما أم خاصا ، والرأي الراجح أن هذه حالة خاصة ولا يمكن القياس عليها ، وإباحة رضاع الكبير بهذا الشكل هو اجتهاد خاطئ وخروج على الإجماع ويفتح الباب لانتشار الرذيلة في المجتمع ، فليس من المعقول أن نتحدث عن رضاع للكبير في مجتمعنا الحديث ، موضحا أن هذه واقعة متعلقة بأمهات المؤمنين وما يتعلق بهن لا يرتبط ببقية النساء. 

لكن الدكتور عطية رد بأن إرضاع الكبير يكون لإباحة الدخول والخلوة بين رجل وامرأة ليس بينهما صلة قرابة النسب ولا صلة الرضاع في حال الصغر ، ويكون الإرضاع للضرورة فقط. 

وحذر عطية من "التوسع في استخدام الضرورة فيتصور الناس أن جميع الموظفين والموظفات في العمل يجب عليهم إرضاع الكبير، لأن هذا تصور خاطئ، ولكنني أقصد أن الإرضاع يباح لمن ينفرد بزميلة في العمل داخل الغرفة المغلقة ولا يدخلها أحد إلا بإذن من أحدهما".

ورد عطية حول سؤال عمن يطيل اليوم مع زميلة داخل غرفة واحدة ولا يدخل عليهما أحد إلا بإذن منهما ، فقال إن هذه خلوة محرمة شرعا ، وعليها أن ترضع زمليها حتى يختلي بها بهذا الشكل المحرم ، موضحا أن الخلوة تتحقق بإغلاق باب الحجرة على رجل وامرأة ، وعدم إمكانية رؤية من بداخل المكان ، وأكد أن الإرضاع يكون بالتقام الثدي مباشرة.

ومن جانبه قال النائب الإخواني الشيخ ماهر عقل ، إن فتوى رضاع الكبير من جانب الدكتور عطية جانبها الصواب ، فابن القيم رضي الله عنه عندما ذكر هذا الحديث بين أنها فتوى خاصة بسالم مولى أبي حذيفة ، لأن الرضاع مدته عامين ولا رضاع بعد ذلك ، ومن شروطه أن ينبت اللحم ويقوي العظم ، ورضاع الكبير لا يؤدي إلى ذلك بل يثير الشهوات ، لأن كشف المرأة ثديها لغير زوجها يعتبر كشفا لعورة.


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

ههههههههههه فعلاً دي مسخرة 
وشيء طبيعي أن يجهل الغرب موضوع هذه الفتوى ولكن نشكر رسامين الكاريكاتير الذين وضحوا لهم هذه الفتوى فلماذا العجب العجاب و ليسه ياما حنشوف فتاوي عجب


----------



## ramiiiii (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*



romyo قال:


> من عينى يا باشا  :vava:
> هجيب اللى عندى
> واللى عنده كاركاتير تاااااااانى يجيبه عايزين الموضوع يسخن:act23:
> شكرا ramiiiii لمرورك ومشاركتك
> ...





يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


صور بيعقدو للleasantr

يسلمو هالايدين 

بس عندي فكرة لو بتعملو موضوع كامل بتحطو فيه كل صور الكركتير عن المسلمين وتعصبهم



يسلمو على كل حال


----------



## magednady (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

[البركة فى ابونا زكريا بطرس  اطلبو من رب المجد يقوى كمان وكمان هو مظبطهم  ربنا يقوى


----------



## romyo (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*



fakhry2010 قال:


> *,,ولسه ولسه ولسه ولسه سا اما هانشوف فضايحهم رضاعه الكبير يالهوى دا لو حصل دا كان يبقى مصيبه واحد يخلى امه او اخته واحد غريب يرضع منها يا نونو دا على  كدا الشباب المسلمين هايرضعو لحد مايشبعو هم من غير فاتوه اساسا بيرضعو وبيبدلو لبعض رضعي الراجل دا يا وليه لاحسن يبقى حرام لو مرضعتهوش عشان حبيبك محمد قال كدا رضعى دى بركه هههههههه مترضعيه ياوليه :spor22::spor22: *



هههههههههههههههههههه
واللى يعيش يا ما يشووووووووووووووف
الرضاعة دى واحده :2:
وبول الرسول مصيبة تانية :t17:
ومازلنا فى انتظار الكثير :bomb:
والنتيجة واحد
ان الاسلام ينهااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
شكرا fakhry لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*



مارلين قال:


> لك شو هيدي عن جد
> والله اشي ما بيتصدق :dntknw:
> لا حول لله يا رب
> طيب
> ...



العقل بدء يشتغل عزيزتى :yahoo:
وكانت النتيجة الطبيعيه لذلك
ان الازهر اعلن رسميا ان الاسلام ذاهب بلا رجعه :t32:
وهيدى الاخبار بجيبها كرمال عيون المنتدى من قلب الاحداث :t13:

شكرا مارلين لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



Coptic Man قال:


> ولسه ياما هنسمع كل ما تظهر فضيحة جديدة في الاسلام
> 
> انشاء الله ربنا ينور قلوبهم من غير فضايح محرجة
> 
> شكرا يا روميو علي طرح الموضوع القيم​



ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين :94:
ربنا يسمع منك وكفايه فضايح 
اللـــــــــــــــــــهم لا شماته leasantr
وشكرا Coptic Man لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## samer12 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

 مشكور روميو 

والله ضحكت من كل قلبي الله يوفقك حبيبي


----------



## romyo (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



فادية قال:


> موضوع جاااااااااامد يا روميو
> ولسه ليهم عين وييعتزو بالاسلام وتعاليم وفتاوى الاسلام
> الله يكون فعونهم مليوووووووووووون مرة
> ميرسي يا روميو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى يا فاديه :flowers:
و من كل قلبى بدعى معاكى ربنا يكون فى عونهم ويفتح عيونهم
ااااااااااامين
شكراً فاديه لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



الملك العقرب قال:


> فتوى تبيح للمرأة العاملة "إرضاع" زميلها منعا للخلوة المحرمة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




موضوع فعلاً شيق وإضافه هامه للموضوع:t16:
شكرا الملك العقرب لمرورك ومشاركتك المتميزة​


----------



## romyo (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> ههههههههههه فعلاً دي مسخرة
> وشيء طبيعي أن يجهل الغرب موضوع هذه الفتوى ولكن نشكر رسامين الكاريكاتير الذين وضحوا لهم هذه الفتوى فلماذا العجب العجاب و ليسه ياما حنشوف فتاوي عجب



ههههههههههههههه
بلاش نحرجهم اكتر من كده يا دارك :59:
وكفايه عليهم فتاوى شيوخهم العجيبة :scenic:
شكرا Dark_Angel لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



samer12 قال:


> مشكور روميو
> 
> والله ضحكت من كل قلبي الله يوفقك حبيبي



تعيش وتضحك يا باشا
:new6: :new6:
شكرا samer لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

العجيب فعلاً 
إنى لم اجد مشاركة واحد توحد الله من الأخوة المسلمين

اين انتم الأن ولماذا تلتزمون الصمت ؟؟ :dntknw:
ما اسكت الله لكم حساً
:new4:
كفاكم دفن رؤوسكم فى الرماااااااااااااااااااااااال 
الرب ينير حياتكم :flowers:​​


----------



## googa2007 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

الخبر جااامد جدا وكمان الكاريكاتير المرة دى من مصطفى حسين مش من الدنمارك ياترى المرة دى هيقاطعوا جريدة الاخبار ويهدروا دم الرسام


----------



## romyo (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



googa2007 قال:


> الخبر جااامد جدا وكمان الكاريكاتير المرة دى من مصطفى حسين مش من الدنمارك ياترى المرة دى هيقاطعوا جريدة الاخبار ويهدروا دم الرسام



علشان كده الراجل قال بالحرف :


> إلا أن فتوي الرضاعة أحدثت دويا خارج مصر ينذر بمواجهة أشد من مواجهة الرسوم المسيئة للرسول، رغم أن سبب الإساءة هذه المرة «ذاتي جدا».


 وبلاش تفكريهم بحكايه اهدار دمه دى  :shutup22: يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم :new6:
وحتى الان لم يحدث اى رد فعل من أحبائنا مسلمى المنتدى :bomb:
لعل المانع خير
شكرا googa لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## magednady (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

اية اخر اخبار البول   وارضاعة  والنكاح والخخخخخخخخخخ
[


----------



## romyo (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



magednady قال:


> اية اخر اخبار البول   وارضاعة  والنكاح والخخخخخخخخخخ
> [



صدقنى انا مش متابع اوى
لكن اللى عرفته ان من اول يوليو هيتوزع بول الرسول على بطاقة التموين
:new6: :new6:
واللى عنده اخبار يقولنا الله يخليكم
شكرا magednady لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## MARINSE (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

عاشت الأيااااااادي موضوع ميز جداااااااا


----------



## romyo (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



MARINSE قال:


> عاشت الأيااااااادي موضوع ميز جداااااااا



شكرا يا MARINSE لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## veansea (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

_جامد يا روميو ايوة كيدا ورينا النشاط الجامد ده
ربنا يهديهم بس المهم انهم سمعوا الكلام ده وبعدين بينكروة
وطلبين ان المفتى يوقف قدام المحكمه وهيهدروا دمه 
شوف بيعملوا ايه لما الواحد يكشف كذبهم ربنها يهديهم يارب
وميرسى يا روميو على الكلام ده ويارب يعوض تعبك يا باشا​_


----------



## romyo (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



veansea قال:


> _جامد يا روميو ايوة كيدا ورينا النشاط الجامد ده
> ربنا يهديهم بس المهم انهم سمعوا الكلام ده وبعدين بينكروة
> وطلبين ان المفتى يوقف قدام المحكمه وهيهدروا دمه
> شوف بيعملوا ايه لما الواحد يكشف كذبهم ربنها يهديهم يارب
> وميرسى يا روميو على الكلام ده ويارب يعوض تعبك يا باشا​_



ههههههههههههههههه:new6:
المسلمين مش هيرتاحوا غير لما يخلصوا على بعض :act19:
المسلمين مش عارفين يتعايشوا مع نفسهم واكبر دليل ما يحدث فى بين السنة والشيعة فى العراق  :boxing:، وحماس وفتح فى فلسطين .. :t19:
وما خفى كان أعظم :bomb:
ولان المسلم معندهوش استعداد يسمع اى كلمة حق حتى لو كانت من الشيوخ وعلماء الازهر 
ربنا يهديهم فعلاً:94:
شكرا veansea لمرورك ومشاركتك المتميزة​


----------



## 3frkosh (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

موضوع جامد موووووووووت يا روميو...........براقو عليك...............
تخيل كده انت رايح تزور اختك ولا امك فى مكان عملها لقيتها بترضع واحد زميلها 
الواحد ممكن يعمل ايه ساعتها
بجد الله يكون فى عون هؤلاء المساكين:smil15::heat::59:


----------



## 3frkosh (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



magednady قال:


> اية اخر اخبار البول   وارضاعة  والنكاح والخخخخخخخخخخ
> [





انا سمعت ان فيه مشروب جديد هينزل فى السعوديه 
اسمه   بول كولا


----------



## romyo (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



3frkosh قال:


> موضوع جامد موووووووووت يا روميو...........براقو عليك...............
> تخيل كده انت رايح تزور اختك ولا امك فى مكان عملها لقيتها بترضع واحد زميلها
> الواحد ممكن يعمل ايه ساعتها
> بجد الله يكون فى عون هؤلاء المساكين:smil15::heat::59:



بصراحه كده يا عفركوش انا مش عارف اتخيلها :
انا عاوز اجرب :t12: مش اتخيل 
بس للأسف ده للمسلمين بس
:ab5: :ab5:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا 3frkosh لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



3frkosh قال:


> انا سمعت ان فيه مشروب جديد هينزل فى السعوديه
> اسمه   بول كولا



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب احجزلنا 3 صناديق علشان نوزعهم على الاخوة المسلمين بالمنتدى:59:​


----------



## الطهراوي (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
والله كدب 
شو هدا الرابط العجيب
لا يحتوي الرابط على ما تقول
لا تنسى بان الفتوى تم سحبها و طلب مفتيها الاعتدار من المسلمين


لا يغفر الدنوب الا الله
وليس البابا كما عندكم انتم

السلام عليكم يا مسلمين


----------



## الطهراوي (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

شكر خاص للمشرفة فادية
التى سمحت لي بكتابة المواضيع مع ان اشتراكي جديد
والله لا تتصورين كم انا فرحان
تحية الى كل المسيحيين و المسلمين
والله احبكم واسعى جاهدا لارضائكم
والسلام


----------



## romyo (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



الطهراوي قال:


> هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
> والله كدب
> شو هدا الرابط العجيب
> لا يحتوي الرابط على ما تقول
> ...



يعنى مش هتسلم على المسيحيين
امال بتقول انا بحبكم ومش عارف ايه......!!!!!!!!!!
*المهـــــــــم*
قبل ما تتهمنى بالكدب راجع الموضوع كويس 
الرابط سليم 100%
ادخل فيه هتلاقى صفحة جريده الفجر وعلى الشمال عمود بقية الاخبار وفيه الخبر
راجعه وفى انتظار ردك بعد التأكد من الرابط يا عزيزى





وعموماً لمعلوماتك:
فضيلة مفتى اعلن عدم تراجعه عن فتوى التبارك ببول الرسول
والاستاذ عطيه اعلن امام العالم كله "على قناة المحور" انه مصر على فتواه لان مصادرها صحيحه وانه يرضى لزوجته ان ترضع زملائها لان حكم الله يسرى عليها كما يسرى على الامة ...

فى انتظارك بعد التأكد من الرابط
شكراً الطهراوي لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



ضحى قال:


> *:new6:*والله العظيم انتوا مصيبة الامم...جايبين فتوى على كيقكم...وفرحانين فيها اوي,,,
> وريني مسلم واحد بس راضي بالفتوى دي..مش جايز الخطة دي من عنكدكو انتو..عشان تلقوا عذر واحد...وفرحانين ...ولا اي طفل مسلم يقنعه هذا الكلام ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



الاحسن انك تتعلمى من المشرفين ان كلامهم كله مثبت بأدله وبراهين من كتبكم المعتمده 
ومن شيوخكم الاجلاء
وفى انتظار ردك
مع محبتى​


----------



## lovebjw (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

الغريب يا روميو ان اصحابنا المسلمين اللى بيدخلو المواضيع ومش عارفين يتكلمو فى ايه 
يقولكو ام بخصوص البول 
فراحو للبابا وخد بالك من الكلمة الجاية اللى بيديك صكوك الجنة 
على فكرة ملحوظة صغيرة اسمها صكوك الغفران مش الجنة 
ولو واحد عايز يجيب مثل على الارهاب المسيحى 
تلاقيه داخل وفارد صدره ويقولك الحروب الصليبة 
هههههههههههههه
طيب هنقول ان المسيحية مرة بفترة مظلمة مثلها مثل اى شى فى الدينا قد تمر بفترات عصيبة وفترات غير عصيبة وجيدة 
ولكن طبعا لتصحيح معلومات اخوات المسلمين ان الذى اعطى صكوك الغفران هم الكاتوليك وليس ايضا كل المسيحية 
مثل الشيعة والسنة 
ولكن الكنيسة الارثوزكسية فى الشرق العربى و شرق اوربا لم تعطيه 
وايضا توضيح بسيط ان المسيحين مش بيقولو على بعض دول كفرة زى الاخوة السنة والشيعة لم بيقولو على بعض 
لكن السوال اللى بيطرح نفسه دلوقتى لم كل المسلمين اللى بيجيو يتكلمو مع المسيحين يتكلمو فى الفترة المظلمة فى تاريخ المسيحية 
والعيوب والشوائب اللى فى الاسلام فى كل الفترات وفى كل العصور 
يبقى بمنتهى البساطة وفقا للمعطيات المعطاة لنا ان نطلق بمنتهى البساطة ان الدين الاسلامى بيمر بمرحلة مظلمة منذ بديته حتى الان 
يبقى العيب فين اذا كان الاسلام لغاية دلوقتى فى مرحلة مظلمة 
طيب هينور امتى  ولا عشان المسلمين اتوعودو يعيشو زى النعام ( من غير زعل فى الكلمة دى يعنى ) 
حاطين راسهم فى الرمل ويقولك اى كافر كلب هي هوهو علينا نقتله بمنتهى البساطة 
طيب يا عم ماترد على الكلام 
انت عارف يا روميو انا الموضوع لغاية الصفحة دى مكنش عاجبانى اوى عارف ليه 
عشان متوقع ان يكون فى مشاركات اسلامية اكتر لكن الغريبة ان لا حياة لمن تنادى 
واللى دخل يرد واحد بيشكك فى صحة المقال اصلا 
والتانى بيقول ان احنا معندناش الكلام دا 
انت عارف ناقص يقولو ان الاحاديث اللى هم اساس الدين الاسلامى هو والقران 
ناقص يقولك دا كتبه مستشرقين  واللى مش عاجبهم يقولك اسرائيلات 
لا الاسرائيلات عمرها ما قالت اشرب بول الرسول ( واحنا كلنا نعرف حكاية ام ايمن ) 
والاسرائيلات لم تقول خد الراجل الكبير على حجرك واشتغل رضاعة فيه وبلاش تقولو اى كلام وخلاص يا ( نعام ) ماتعترفوا بالحق وخلاص فى ايه


----------



## ضحى (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

واللهي انت مش عارف تقول ايه ولا ايه ...اذا المسيحية مرت بعصور مظلمة زي ما بتقول فالاسلام والمسلمين خرجوا من الظلمات الى النور ...واللي يشوه الاسلام باي كلمة او فتوى...فصدقني (نصيحة بقول هالك)ان احنا فاهمين دينا وحافظين القران والسنه ..واي حاجة تانيه خارجة عنهم لا يعترف بيها عندنا ..خليهم يقولوا زي ما بيقولوا..لو انت حاب تعرف الاسلام صح اقرا القران والسنه  كاساس ولن ترى ما يسيء لك ..والفتاوي دي اللي بتتكلموا عنها..بلوها واشربوا ما يتها الدين السليم في الجزيرة العربيه لاننا عرب وليس فينا عروق اخرى مختلطة تفتي على كيفها ..دينا بسيط جدا جدا حتى على مستوى العقول الضيقة...عارف ليه ..لانه يدعو لتوحيد الله وحده خالق الكون...والشهاده بان محمد عبده (ركز على عبده)ورسوله 

والابتعاد عن كل خلق سيء..والتحريض على حسن الاخلاق ..غير ده ارميه في البحر..انا مسلمه وبقولك الكلام ده...فليش اللف والدوران..

ملاحظة...صدقني لو كنا بنحب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم...في غير ذي حق فكان من الاولى لن احنا نعظم من شانه اكثر ونقول عنه انه ملاك ومشترك في الالوهيه..مع الله او حتى نقول عنه ربنا..وغافر لنا كل ذنوبنا...لا يا حبيبي..محمد اعظم البشر ,,ولكنه خلق من خلق الله...


----------



## lovebjw (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

استاذة ضحى يظهر ان حضرتك اللى مقريتش القران 
مين اللى قال فى القران ان محمد اعظم البشر 
استاذة ضحى انا باتحداكى تطلعى ايه واحدة من القران بتقول ان محمد اعظم من عيسى 
وانا مستعد اطلعلكى ان عيسى اعظم بكتير جدا من محمد بالقران مش من الانجيل 
لان الانجيل لم يذكر على الرسول محمد ابدا انه رسول ولم يذكره اصلا 
فاتحداك يا استاذة ضحى ايه واحدة تثبت ان محمد اعظم خلق الله من القران وايضا لا تنسى ان تثبتلى انه معصوم من الخطاء ولن يرتكب اى خطاء وانا ساثبت لك من القران ان له اخطاء 
وغير كدة ما هى الاثبتات التى تثبت ان الاسلام اخرج الناس الى النور والعلم 
كيف اين اثباتتكى


----------



## magednady (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

سياتى من بعدى انبيا ورسول كازبة


----------



## romyo (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



ضحى قال:


> واللهي انت مش عارف تقول ايه ولا ايه ...اذا المسيحية مرت بعصور مظلمة زي ما بتقول فالاسلام والمسلمين خرجوا من الظلمات الى النور ...واللي يشوه الاسلام باي كلمة او فتوى...فصدقني (نصيحة بقول هالك)ان احنا فاهمين دينا وحافظين القران والسنه ..واي حاجة تانيه خارجة عنهم لا يعترف بيها عندنا ..خليهم يقولوا زي ما بيقولوا..لو انت حاب تعرف الاسلام صح اقرا القران والسنه  كاساس ولن ترى ما يسيء لك ..والفتاوي دي اللي بتتكلموا عنها..بلوها واشربوا ما يتها الدين السليم في الجزيرة العربيه لاننا عرب وليس فينا عروق اخرى مختلطة تفتي على كيفها ..دينا بسيط جدا جدا حتى على مستوى العقول الضيقة...عارف ليه ..لانه يدعو لتوحيد الله وحده خالق الكون...والشهاده بان محمد عبده (ركز على عبده)ورسوله
> 
> والابتعاد عن كل خلق سيء..والتحريض على حسن الاخلاق ..غير ده ارميه في البحر..انا مسلمه وبقولك الكلام ده...فليش اللف والدوران..
> 
> ملاحظة...صدقني لو كنا بنحب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم...في غير ذي حق فكان من الاولى لن احنا نعظم من شانه اكثر ونقول عنه انه ملاك ومشترك في الالوهيه..مع الله او حتى نقول عنه ربنا..وغافر لنا كل ذنوبنا...لا يا حبيبي..محمد اعظم البشر ,,ولكنه خلق من خلق الله...



عزيزتى ضحى 
للأسف كلامك غير دقيق
كقولك 


> ..والفتاوي دي اللي بتتكلموا عنها..بلوها واشربوا ما يتها


لان كل مسلم ومسلمة وحضرتك منهم ملزم بأطاعة شيوخكم كقول رسولكم
وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول وأولى الامر منكم
وشيوخكم هم اولى الامر منكم وعليكى طاعتهم

وقولك


> ...فصدقني (نصيحة بقول هالك)ان احنا فاهمين دينا وحافظين القران والسنه


عزيزتى ضحى
لقد تكلمنا من أول مشاركاتنا من القرأن والاحاديث الصحيحة
وكتبت من الايات القرانية والاحاديث
وفتحنا من الموضوعات الاسلاميه ما لم تردى عليه...
فأختارى اى موضوع مما سبق وتكلمنا عنه وردى عليه على قدر فهمك لدينك
أن كنتى تقدرى ردى عليهم جميعاً واحده تلو الاخرى
والموضوعات المذكوره فى المشاركات حسب ترتيبها كالاتى :
لماذا يتبول الرسول كالمرأة؟؟؟
لماذا باع الرسول الجنه بألف دينار و600نخله فى واقعتين مختلفتين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ومن اسئله الاخ lovebjw

لماذا يكفر الشيعه السنه والعكس؟؟
اثبات من القران ان محمد اعظم من المسيح؟
اثبات من القران ان محمد معصوم من الخطأ؟
اثبات ان الاسلام اخرج الناس للنور؟

فى انتظار إجاباتك
مع محبتى :flowers:
​


----------



## romyo (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



lovebjw قال:


> استاذة ضحى يظهر ان حضرتك اللى مقريتش القران
> مين اللى قال فى القران ان محمد اعظم البشر
> استاذة ضحى انا باتحداكى تطلعى ايه واحدة من القران بتقول ان محمد اعظم من عيسى
> وانا مستعد اطلعلكى ان عيسى اعظم بكتير جدا من محمد بالقران مش من الانجيل
> ...



الله عليك يا lovebjw باشا :gun:
ايه يا عم التحدى الجااااااااااامد ده :nunu0000:
انا بجد بضم صوتى لصوتك 
ويارب الاخت ضحى تيجى وتشرحلنا 
ونحن فى الانتظاااااااااااااااااااااااار :gy0000:​


----------



## romyo (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



magednady قال:


> سياتى من بعدى انبيا ورسول كازبة


:ura1:صح يا ماجد :smile01
و يقوم انبياء كذبة كثيرون و يضلون كثيرين (مت  24 :  11)
شكرا magednady لمرورك ومشاركتك المتميزة​


----------



## googa2007 (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

شىء عجيب 
هل يمكن للمرأة الرضاعة فى اى وقت ما لم تكن لديها طفل 
حديث الولادة وتقوم بأرضاعة؟.
وعلى هذا كيف يمكن ان تقوم اى امرأة بارضاع صغير او كبير
فى غير هذة الحالة؟
ارجو من الاخوة الرد على ان يكون الرد علميا وليس ....


----------



## lovebjw (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

ايه يا عم روميو هم اخواتنا المسلمين بطلو يدخلو يردو على اسلائتنا ولا ايه 
وغير كدة هو فين الاستاذة ضحى اللى قالت ان الرسول محمد اعظم من السيد المسيح له المجد 
استاذة ضحى معلش هو انا مش عارف ليه حضرتكى كل دا بتدورى على اجابة للسوال هو صعب للدرجة دى 
ياه معقولة كلمة كل المسلمين بيقولهم من وهم صغيرين ملهاش اى اصل من القران نهائيا معقولة الكلام يا اخواتنا يا مسلمين 
استاذة ضحى انا اسف بس غيابكى عن الموضوع انا اسف فى الكلمة بس يجعل منكى مجرد محاورة لا تعلم اى شى فى دينها لانكى تتكلمى بدون اى ادلة او براهين وان كان هذا انا اظن انه عليكى الاعتراف بان عيسى هو اعظم انسان كان على الارض وليس هذا فقط ولكنه اعظم شخص فى العالم اجمع لانه هو الله 
وسلام اله السلام معاكى يا اختى 
لاه هو قال سلامى اترك لكم سلامى اعطيكم


----------



## romyo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



googa2007 قال:


> شىء عجيب
> هل يمكن للمرأة الرضاعة فى اى وقت ما لم تكن لديها طفل
> حديث الولادة وتقوم بأرضاعة؟.
> وعلى هذا كيف يمكن ان تقوم اى امرأة بارضاع صغير او كبير
> ...



اسمحيلى ارد بالنيابه عن اخوتى المسلمين
واقولك ان فى هذا الامر اختلف العلماء "واختلاف العلماء رحمة" وانقسموا الى قسمين
الاول يؤكد ان هو ده الاعجاز العلمى :59:
والثانى يقول لا تسألوا عن اشياء ان تبدى لكم تسيئكم :smil14:
 شكرا googa لمرورك ومشاركتك الهامه:flowers:​


----------



## romyo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



lovebjw قال:


> ايه يا عم روميو هم اخواتنا المسلمين بطلو يدخلو يردو على اسلائتنا ولا ايه
> وغير كدة هو فين الاستاذة ضحى اللى قالت ان الرسول محمد اعظم من السيد المسيح له المجد
> استاذة ضحى معلش هو انا مش عارف ليه حضرتكى كل دا بتدورى على اجابة للسوال هو صعب للدرجة دى
> ياه معقولة كلمة كل المسلمين بيقولهم من وهم صغيرين ملهاش اى اصل من القران نهائيا معقولة الكلام يا اخواتنا يا مسلمين
> ...



مش عارف صدقنى يا lovebjwرغم اننا سئلنا أسئلة منطقيه جدااااااااااااا ومفيهاش غلط
عموماً كلنا فى انتظار مشاركة اختنا ضحى للرد على اسئلتنا
شكرا lovebjw لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة​


----------



## mohamed abdo (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

ها ها ها الساده والسيدات الافاضل مدراء هذا المنتدى العظيم والله الذى لا اله الا هو انى لاعجز عن شكر كل من يلقى بالشبهات حول القران الكريم ورسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) لانى منذ مدة من الزمن لم اجد اهتمام من الشباب المسلم بدينه كما يوجد هذه الايام بسبب الشبهات التى تلقونها وولله لهذا امر طيب اقبل بسببه المسلمون على تعلم الدين وحتى من اقتنع بالكلام دون الرجوع الى اهل العلم فهنيئا له ما هو فيه وتمنياتى له بسعاده غامره فى الدنيا والاخره فارجوا من قرا هذا الرد ان يجتهد كل الاجتهاد فى اضافه شبهه جديده على القران ونبى الاسلام (صلى الله عليه وسلم )


----------



## ramiiiii (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

اتذكرت الفتوى الي عملها احد شيوخ الجماعات المتعصبة في سورية التي تحرم على المرأة النوم بجانب الجدار لانه مذكر

بس الفتوة اندفت بعد ما تناقلتها وسائل الاعلام اللبناني  



وما عرفت بعدين شو صار بس الفتوى متأكد منها مية بالمية 


وللعمل القناة الاذاعية اللبنانية (صوت الغد) -الي مشهورة مبصداقيتها - 

صار في تشويش عليه من قبل اذاعة سورية اسمها فرح اف ام 



سلام ونعمة


----------



## fakhry2010 (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

*ارضع يا حوده انتمحمد وعلى ومحمود وا\تباع محمد بس ياريت مش فى الشارع  عشان  اخواتك المسيحين عشان دا حرام عندنا يا حوده :spor22: *


----------



## nonaa (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

يا جماعه كفايه الناس دول تعبو ومش عارفين يردو
رب المجد يفتح عيون الجميع وينورها بنورة الالهى  
بشفاعه العدرا مريم والبابا كيرلس السادس 
امين


----------



## fakhry2010 (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

 اكثرهم يعرفون الحق ولاكنهم لم يؤمنون به كلهم عارفين ان السيد المسيح هوه كلمه الله هوه الله  الظاهر فى الجسد الزى خلصنا من عبوديه ابليس   والسيد المسيح قال من ينكرنى قدام الناس انكره قدام ابى ياشمس المسيح بيقولك تعالى الى يا جميع المتعبين وحاملى الاثقال وانا اريحكم المسيح بيناديك بيقولك تعالى عشان بعدين لما يفوت  الاوان فى كلمه هلم خارجا  :spor22::spor22:


----------



## romyo (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



mohamed abdo قال:


> ها ها ها الساده والسيدات الافاضل مدراء هذا المنتدى العظيم والله الذى لا اله الا هو انى لاعجز عن شكر كل من يلقى بالشبهات حول القران الكريم ورسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) لانى منذ مدة من الزمن لم اجد اهتمام من الشباب المسلم بدينه كما يوجد هذه الايام بسبب الشبهات التى تلقونها وولله لهذا امر طيب اقبل بسببه المسلمون على تعلم الدين وحتى من اقتنع بالكلام دون الرجوع الى اهل العلم فهنيئا له ما هو فيه وتمنياتى له بسعاده غامره فى الدنيا والاخره فارجوا من قرا هذا الرد ان يجتهد كل الاجتهاد فى اضافه شبهه جديده على القران ونبى الاسلام (صلى الله عليه وسلم )



عزيزى محمد
نشكر الله الذى جعلنا سبب فى رجوعكم الى تعلم دينكم والاهتمام به " حسب تعبيرك"
وهذا ما كنا نتمناه 
ولكننا لا نجتهد فى أضافه شبهات حول القرأن و رسول الاسلام " كما تدعى" لكنها مجرد محاولات لفهم دينكم من مراجعكم .وشيوخكم ..
لذا اسمح لنا ان نطرح امامك الاسئلة التى واجهتنا فى هذا الموضوع وتجيبنا عليها بنفس أسلوبك المهذب الرائع ،
ومن المشاركات السابقة تتضح الاسئلة وكان لى منها سؤالين


> لماذا يتبول الرسول كالمرأة؟؟؟
> لماذا باع الرسول الجنه بألف دينار و600نخله فى واقعتين مختلفتين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ومن اسئله الاخ  lovebjw


> لماذا يكفر الشيعه السنه والعكس؟؟
> اثبات من القران ان محمد اعظم من المسيح؟
> اثبات من القران ان محمد معصوم من الخطأ؟
> اثبات ان الاسلام اخرج الناس للنور؟


وسؤال الاخت googa2007


> هل يمكن للمرأة الرضاعة فى اى وقت ما لم تكن لديها طفل حديث الولادة وتقوم بأرضاعة؟
> ارجو من الاخوة الرد على ان يكون الرد علميا وليس ....


اشكرك mohamed abdo لمرورك و مشاركتك المهذبه المتميزه 
وفى انتظار المزيد من المشاركات​


----------



## romyo (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



ramiiiii قال:


> اتذكرت الفتوى الي عملها احد شيوخ الجماعات المتعصبة في سورية التي تحرم على المرأة النوم بجانب الجدار لانه مذكر
> 
> بس الفتوة اندفت بعد ما تناقلتها وسائل الاعلام اللبناني
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحه انا اول مرة اسمع الفتوى دى
واللى يعيش يا ما يشوف
شكرا ramiiii لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



fakhry2010 قال:


> *ارضع يا حوده انتمحمد وعلى ومحمود وا\تباع محمد بس ياريت مش فى الشارع  عشان  اخواتك المسيحين عشان دا حرام عندنا يا حوده :spor22: *



شكرا fakhry لمرورك ومشاركتك
وفى انتظار المزيد من المشاركات​


----------



## romyo (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



nonaa قال:


> يا جماعه كفايه الناس دول تعبو ومش عارفين يردو
> رب المجد يفتح عيون الجميع وينورها بنورة الالهى
> بشفاعه العدرا مريم والبابا كيرلس السادس
> امين




اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
شكرا nonaa لمرورك ومشاركتك
وفى انتظار المزيد من المشاركات​


----------



## romyo (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



fakhry2010 قال:


> اكثرهم يعرفون الحق ولاكنهم لم يؤمنون به كلهم عارفين ان السيد المسيح هوه كلمه الله هوه الله  الظاهر فى الجسد الزى خلصنا من عبوديه ابليس   والسيد المسيح قال من ينكرنى قدام الناس انكره قدام ابى ياشمس المسيح بيقولك تعالى الى يا جميع المتعبين وحاملى الاثقال وانا اريحكم المسيح بيناديك بيقولك تعالى عشان بعدين لما يفوت  الاوان فى كلمه هلم خارجا  :spor22::spor22:



عزيزى فخرى
كلامك رائع و جميل واسمح لى أن أضيف
"إن الله يريد إن *جميع الناس* يخلصون إالى معرفة الحق يقبلون" 
شكرا fakhry لمرورك ومشاركتك
وفى انتظار المزيد من المشاركات​


----------



## googa2007 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

معلش سامحنى ياروميو
عندى سؤال لاخوتنا المسلمين
الله كان معروف عند العرب قبل ادعاء محمد انة رسول الله
وهذا هو الدليل من موقع اسرة آل محمود
فى موضوع زواج محمد من خديجة وهو كان قبل الوحى 
اقراء هذا الموضوع وشوف حديث اول المتكلمين ابو طالب الذى قال "  ورد علية فى الحديث ورقة ابن نوفل مكررا كلمة الحمد لله . اذن الله كان معلوم عندهم وهو اله من الهتهم الوثنية قبل الاسلام
فما الجديد الذى اتى بة محمد
ارجع للرابط الآتىhttp://www.al-mahmoud.net/mohammad/...SSAA&cat3=OMAHAT_MOAMINEIN_FILE&level=4&beg=0
وشكرا
 "


----------



## romyo (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



googa2007 قال:


> معلش سامحنى ياروميو
> عندى سؤال لاخوتنا المسلمين
> الله كان معروف عند العرب قبل ادعاء محمد انة رسول الله
> وهذا هو الدليل من موقع اسرة آل محمود
> ...



يا ست جوجا ... انتى شايفه انهم جاوبوا الاسئلة اللى فاتت لما تيجى تسأليهم فى موضوع خطير جدااااااااااااااااا زى كده ؟ :smil12:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عموماً اجابة الموضوع فى أسم رسول الاسلام " محمد بن عبد الله "
فهمتى قصدى ايه؟؟؟؟
وعلى كل حاااااااااااااال كلنا فى انتظار اجابة اخواتنا المسلمين
ولكنى اقترح انك تطرحى السؤال فى موضوع مستقل حتى يأخد حقه فى المناقشات
شكرا googa لمرورك ومشاركتك الهااااااامة​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

ربنا يبارك فيك ويكتر من امثالك 
وصلوا لقداسة البابا شنودة 
ربنا معاك ومعانا كلنا ​


----------



## googa2007 (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

*الاخ روميو انا حاولت اعملة موضوع جديد بس ماعرفتش او غير مسموح لى علشان انا عضو نشيط بس مش عضو قديم
وشكرا على ردك القوى جدددددددا  على ابن ( عبد الله ) *


----------



## mohamed abdo (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



romyo قال:


> عزيزى محمد
> نشكر الله الذى جعلنا سبب فى رجوعكم الى تعلم دينكم والاهتمام به " حسب تعبيرك"
> وهذا ما كنا نتمناه
> ولكننا لا نجتهد فى أضافه شبهات حول القرأن و رسول الاسلام " كما تدعى" لكنها مجرد محاولات لفهم دينكم من مراجعكم .وشيوخكم ..
> ...


عزيزى روميوا شاكرا لك اطرائك على اسلوبى رادا لك على اسئلتك واسئله الافاضل الاخرين :
كل ما ذكر فى هذه الاسئله بفرض وقوعه او بفرض وجوده هل يجعل انسان عاقل يتخلى عن دينه؟؟؟ ولو كانت وجهه نظرك انه من الممكن ان يترك الانسان دينه لاجل بعض الغموض او اللبس فى دينه فاولى بيكم ان تهجروا ملتكم فانا حاولت ان افهم اشياء كثيره منها ولم ادركها هذا اولا ثانيا انا اعلم الرد ولست مجبر ان ارد بل على العكس انا ادعوا المسلمين الى عدم الرد والاستماع فقط لان عناء البحث عن اجابه يقع على عبء السائل وكذلك احيانا لكم اسئله طريفه تميتنى من الضحك فلماذا نغلق باب الفكاهات والنوادر المفتوح على مصرعيه ؟؟؟ شاكرا لك سعه صدرك لقراءة ما سبق


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



mohamed abdo قال:


> عزيزى روميوا شاكرا لك اطرائك على اسلوبى رادا لك على اسئلتك واسئله الافاضل الاخرين :
> كل ما ذكر فى هذه الاسئله بفرض وقوعه او بفرض وجوده هل يجعل انسان عاقل يتخلى عن دينه؟؟؟ ولو كانت وجهه نظرك انه من الممكن ان يترك الانسان دينه لاجل بعض الغموض او اللبس فى دينه فاولى بيكم ان تهجروا ملتكم فانا حاولت ان افهم اشياء كثيره منها ولم ادركها هذا اولا ثانيا انا اعلم الرد ولست مجبر ان ارد بل على العكس انا ادعوا المسلمين الى عدم الرد والاستماع فقط لان عناء البحث عن اجابه يقع على عبء السائل وكذلك احيانا لكم اسئله طريفه تميتنى من الضحك فلماذا نغلق باب الفكاهات والنوادر المفتوح على مصرعيه ؟؟؟ شاكرا لك سعه صدرك لقراءة ما سبق



و كان الأجدر بك أن تتخلى عن دينك لأنه يحمل في بواطنه آيات شيطانية و الذي يقرأ عن محمد و عن سيرة محمد و يتعرف على شخصيته و يسمع الفتاوي الأخيرة عن رضاعة الكبير و التبرك ببول الرسول سوف يترك الإسلام فوراً و قد شهدت الأيام السابقة ضجيجاً و حالات إرتداد عن الإسلام و شتائم فأي دين هذا 
و بعدين لما تبقى تفهم دينك تعال هنه على المنتدى يا حبيبي و ما إلك خص بدين غيريك و ما إسمهاش ملة يا أستاذ ماشي يا حبيب أمك و اسلوب التقية و الحب و المودة مش علينا روح إستخدموا على أحبائك الشيعة


----------



## romyo (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك ويكتر من امثالك
> وصلوا لقداسة البابا شنودة
> ربنا معاك ومعانا كلنا ​



ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحفظ لنا حياة ابينا المكرم *الانبا شنودة *حبيب المسيح ويحيطه بملاك السلامه وينعم لنا بقدومه بكل فرح
شكرا yoyo112yoyo لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## romyo (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



googa2007 قال:


> *الاخ روميو انا حاولت اعملة موضوع جديد بس ماعرفتش او غير مسموح لى علشان انا عضو نشيط بس مش عضو قديم
> وشكرا على ردك القوى جدددددددا  على ابن ( عبد الله ) *



أختنا العزيزة جدا جوجا
كررى المحاوله كل فترة وأكيد موضوعك هيكون قووووووى
شكرا googa لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة​


----------



## romyo (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



mohamed abdo قال:


> عزيزى روميوا شاكرا لك اطرائك على اسلوبى رادا لك على اسئلتك واسئله الافاضل الاخرين :
> كل ما ذكر فى هذه الاسئله بفرض وقوعه او بفرض وجوده هل يجعل انسان عاقل يتخلى عن دينه؟؟؟ ولو كانت وجهه نظرك انه من الممكن ان يترك الانسان دينه لاجل بعض الغموض او اللبس فى دينه فاولى بيكم ان تهجروا ملتكم فانا حاولت ان افهم اشياء كثيره منها ولم ادركها هذا اولا ثانيا انا اعلم الرد ولست مجبر ان ارد بل على العكس انا ادعوا المسلمين الى عدم الرد والاستماع فقط لان عناء البحث عن اجابه يقع على عبء السائل وكذلك احيانا لكم اسئله طريفه تميتنى من الضحك فلماذا نغلق باب الفكاهات والنوادر المفتوح على مصرعيه ؟؟؟ شاكرا لك سعه صدرك لقراءة ما سبق



عزيزى محمد 
اشكرك على ردك  ومشاركتك المهذبه دائماً كما تعودنا منك
ولكن كان لى بعض الملاحظات أو التحفظات أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لى وهى:-
أولاً..


> كل ما ذكر فى هذه الاسئله بفرض وقوعه او بفرض وجوده


الدين ليس مجالاً للفروض أو احتمال وجود الشئ من عدمه فليس هناك مجالاً للشك كما أمر اله الاسلام رسوله بذلك :
يونس 94
فَإِن كُنتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَؤُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكَ لَقَدْ جَاءكَ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ
 وخاصتاً إن كل ما ذكرنا من أسئلة من كتبكم وليس من أختراعتنا
ثانياً..


> هل يجعل انسان عاقل يتخلى عن دينه؟؟؟


وهل إذا تبين عدم صحة هذا الدين فلماذا يتمسك به ؟؟؟ بل لا يوجد إنسان عاااااااااااقل يتمسك بالخطأ مهما كانت الاسباب
ثالثاً..


> ولو كانت وجهه نظرك انه من الممكن ان يترك الانسان دينه لاجل بعض الغموض او اللبس فى دينه فاولى بيكم ان تهجروا ملتكم فانا حاولت ان افهم اشياء كثيره منها ولم ادركها


يا عزيزى لم اقل ان الشخص يهجر دينه لبعض الغموض ولكنى قلت حينما يتبين انه خطأ .. وأيضاً لماذا الغموض ؟؟ أذا كان الهدف م الدين العلاقه بين الانسان والله فلماذا تكون هذه العلاقه غامضه ؟؟؟
أما إن نترك المسيحية فلن يحدث لآننا نفهمها جيداً ولا يوجد بها أى لبس 
وإنما حسناً انك اعترف *انك انت الذى لا تفهمها* وليست المسيحية الغامضه وهنا ادعوك  أن تسأل عما لا تفهمه ونحن نجيبك "فى قسم الاسئلة المسيحية"
فليس عندنا ما يقول " لاتسألوا عن اشياء ان تبدى لكم تسيئكم " سورة المائده 101
رابعاً ..


> ثانيا انا اعلم الرد ولست مجبر ان ارد بل على العكس انا ادعوا المسلمين الى عدم الرد والاستماع فقط


للأسف لقد جانبك التوفيق فى ردك هذه المره
كيف تسكت على مثل هذه الاسئله التى إن لم ترد عليها ستكون عاراً على جبين الاسلام 
كيف تسكت وانت تقرأ من يثبت لك ان رسولك يبول كالمرأة ... وغيرها من الاسئلة
إذا كنت تعرف الرد حقاً "وانا اشك فى هذا" فعليك ان تظهر لنا الحق لان الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس "ولا ايه رأيك ؟"
فأنت الان فى موقف الشيطان الاخرس وانا لا اقبل لك هذا الوضع  !!!!
خامساً ..


> لان عناء البحث عن اجابه يقع على عبء السائل وكذلك احيانا لكم اسئله طريفه تميتنى من الضحك فلماذا نغلق باب الفكاهات والنوادر المفتوح على مصرعيه ؟؟؟


لا أوافقك ان عناء البحث على السائل ولا يوفقك الشيوخ المسلمين بل عليك انت ايضاً ان تجتهد فى الرد فأذا اخطأت لك اجر وأن اصبت لك اجران "حسب تعاليمك الاسلاميه "
وما هى دواعى الضحك فى الاسئلة المذكورة سابقاً ..؟؟
ولكنى اسف أنى اقول أنى ليس ما يضحك هى الاسئلة وإنما العجز عن اجابة الاسئلة :thnk0001:
وما يضحك هو الجهل بالشئ والتظاهر بالمعرفه كما قيل " يا امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم"


> شاكرا لك سعه صدرك لقراءة ما سبق


ما زلت انتظر ردودك المهذبه على كل تساؤلاتنا 
ولا داعى لمثل هذه الادعائات المكشوفه
اشكرك mohamed abdo لمرورك ومشاركاتك معنا بأسلوبك المهذب
مع محبتى​


----------



## mohamed abdo (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

كلامى مع السيد / روميو فى حد ذاته اعتز به فمن النادر ان اجد من يمتلك روح الود والتسامح والعقلانيه فى كلا الاطراف المتحاوره ، ولا ادرى يا عزيزى ما اهمية رجل جاهل غير متعلم مثلى فى ان يرد او لا يرد على موضوع قام بسببه اناس اجلاء بانشاء منتديات له واقامةمحاضرات وندوات كل فقط ما ارجوه فقط ان تلقى الشبهه نظرا لانى جاهل بامر دينى زى ما قال" الدرك انجيل" واحده واحده وليس كالمره السابقه وتقوم بتوضيحها لى نظرا لفهمى الضيق وان كنت لا املك لها رد كما قال المذكور اعلاه واتهمنى به وكما ذكرت لو تبين الخطا فما المانع من اتباع الصواب!!!!
تحياتى لك ، من رجل يعتز بالحوار معك


----------



## romyo (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> و كان الأجدر بك أن تتخلى عن دينك لأنه يحمل في بواطنه آيات شيطانية و الذي يقرأ عن محمد و عن سيرة محمد و يتعرف على شخصيته و يسمع الفتاوي الأخيرة عن رضاعة الكبير و التبرك ببول الرسول سوف يترك الإسلام فوراً و قد شهدت الأيام السابقة ضجيجاً و حالات إرتداد عن الإسلام و شتائم فأي دين هذا
> و بعدين لما تبقى تفهم دينك تعال هنه على المنتدى يا حبيبي و ما إلك خص بدين غيريك و ما إسمهاش ملة يا أستاذ ماشي يا حبيب أمك و اسلوب التقية و الحب و المودة مش علينا روح إستخدموا على أحبائك الشيعة



عزيزى دارك 
المسلم لايعرف عن دينه سوى القشور و يعتقدون ان الدين هو للشيوخ فقط
ولا يقدرون السؤال فهو ممنوع اسلامياً " لا تجادل ولا تناقش يا أخ على ....":new6:.
ولا تسألوا عن اشياء ان تبدى لكم تسيئكم المائده 101
فلا هو فاهم ولا يقدر يسأل فأعذرهم....
أما التقيه فهو اسلوب شيطانى معروف كما علمنا القديس العظيم بولس الرسول "لئلا يطمع فينا الشيطان* لاننا لا نجهل افكاره*" (2كو  2 :  11)
شكرا Dark_Angel لمرورك ومشاركتك المتميزه جداااااااااا​


----------



## romyo (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



mohamed abdo قال:


> كلامى مع السيد / روميو فى حد ذاته اعتز به فمن النادر ان اجد من يمتلك روح الود والتسامح والعقلانيه فى كلا الاطراف المتحاوره ، ولا ادرى يا عزيزى ما اهمية رجل جاهل غير متعلم مثلى فى ان يرد او لا يرد على موضوع قام بسببه اناس اجلاء بانشاء منتديات له واقامةمحاضرات وندوات كل فقط ما ارجوه فقط ان تلقى الشبهه نظرا لانى جاهل بامر دينى زى ما قال" الدرك انجيل" واحده واحده وليس كالمره السابقه وتقوم بتوضيحها لى نظرا لفهمى الضيق وان كنت لا املك لها رد كما قال المذكور اعلاه واتهمنى به وكما ذكرت لو تبين الخطا فما المانع من اتباع الصواب!!!!
> تحياتى لك ، من رجل يعتز بالحوار معك



عزيزى محمد
مرحباً بك مجددا فى حوار هادئ ومهذب 
واشكرك لأعترافك الصريح بجهلك فى دينك ولا حرج فى ذلك إذا كان شيوخ المسلمين وفحول الازهر يتهربون من أجابات الاسئلة المطروحه عليهم مثال د. جمال قطب فى الحلقه الشهيره مع بسمه وهبه :budo:
لكن لا شك يهمنى ان تعرف دينك معرفه صحيحه وتتعلم كيف تناقش و تتمسك بالصواب لانك يوم تقف أمام الله الديان العادل لن يحاسب أحد بدلاً منك 
أما عن تساؤلاتنا فهى مذكوره واحده تلو الاخرى فى المشاركات السابقه يمكنك مراجعتها والرد عليها 
والله قادر أن يرشدك للطريق الحق
كما قال السيد المسيح "انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة"
مع محبتى​


----------



## mohamed abdo (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

عزيزى / روميو تحيه طيبه وبعد :
كلما رددت على كلامى كلما ازدتت فيك احترام وتقديرا وها انا الجاهل بدينه ( هقول كله ) وكذلك شيوخ الازهر وذلك المدعوا جمال قطب وهذه المراة بسمه وهبه وكل من تريد ان تصفهم بالجهل ها انا قد قرات ( وانا جاهل تماما واعترف بذلك ) فى هذا القران الذى ادعى ال... نسيت اسمه؟؟؟ انه ايات شيطانيه قرات آيه باللغه العربيه تقول (مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلانِ الطَّعَامَ انْظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الْآياتِ ثُمَّ انْظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ) (المائدة:75)  فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟ هل يسوع وامه كانوا ياكلون الطعام ؟؟؟ لا اعتقد ان هذا الكلام صحيح!!! ولا انت مش معاى فى كده؟؟؟


> لكن لا شك يهمنى ان تعرف دينك معرفه صحيحه وتتعلم كيف تناقش و تتمسك بالصواب لانك يوم تقف أمام الله الديان العادل لن يحاسب أحد بدلاً منك


 مسئله معرفه دينى معرفه صحيحه اكيد تهمك كثيرا وذلك طبعا كما ذكرت انفا فان شبهاتكم اصبحت احدى وسائل لتعلم الدين الاسلامى والدعوه اليه واكرر جزيل شكرى لكم على هذا  :Love_Mailbox: 





> أما عن تساؤلاتنا فهى مذكوره واحده تلو الاخرى فى المشاركات السابقه يمكنك مراجعتها والرد عليها
> والله قادر أن يرشدك للطريق الحق


هل من عادة الجاهل ان يسأله الناس اسأله كثيره وفى وقت واحد ؟؟ كما ان العاده ان يتكرر السؤال ليفهم الجاهل ما معناه ... شكرا لك مخافتك على حين وقوفى امام الله اسئله تعالى ان يغفر لى زلتى ويرحم ضعفى كما قال السيد المسيح "ان تعذبهم فانهم عبادك وان تغفر لهم فانك انت العزيز الحكيم "
مع محبتى[/FONT][/CENTER][/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE


----------



## sunny man (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

انها لسخرية أن تخرج هذه الفتاوى من المفتى و تدل هذه الفتاوى على التفاهة وغياب العقل و الهمجية و التخلف ولاعجب فى ذلك فهذا هو الدين الدنيوى


----------



## mohamed abdo (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

خلاص يا عم انتوا بتوع الدين السماوى سيبك بقه من الدنيا وانتحر وروح عيش مع دينك فى السما يا ابو العقل والمفهوميه


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



mohamed abdo قال:


> خلاص يا عم انتوا بتوع الدين السماوى سيبك بقه من الدنيا وانتحر وروح عيش مع دينك فى السما يا ابو العقل والمفهوميه



إحنا ما بننتحرش و لا بنفجر نفسنا و ما فيش عندنا إرهاب :act23: ماشي يا كبت بلاش نكش اوراقكم 
أنتم تتهربون من الدين هل دينكم دين العقل دينكم دين خرافات و لو حتى و صل الواحد فيكم لمستوى دكتوراة في الطب سوف يبقى مغيب العقل أمة المليار مغيب


----------



## romyo (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



mohamed abdo قال:


> خلاص يا عم انتوا بتوع الدين السماوى سيبك بقه من الدنيا وانتحر وروح عيش مع دينك فى السما يا ابو العقل والمفهوميه



عزيزى محمد 
لازلت تفكر بالعقليه الاسلامية القاتلة الارهابية
التى لا تعرف سوى القتل سواء قتل الابرياء أو قتل نفسها
ويكفيك رد الاخ الحبيب دارك انجل
الرب ينير حياتك​


----------



## romyo (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> إحنا ما بننتحرش و لا بنفجر نفسنا و ما فيش عندنا إرهاب :act23: ماشي يا كبت بلاش نكش اوراقكم
> أنتم تتهربون من الدين هل دينكم دين العقل دينكم دين خرافات و لو حتى و صل الواحد فيكم لمستوى دكتوراة في الطب سوف يبقى مغيب العقل أمة المليار مغيب



استاذنا العظيم دارك انجل
اشكرك على ردك الرائع الوافى على افكار الاخ محمد
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## romyo (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



sunny man قال:


> انها لسخرية أن تخرج هذه الفتاوى من المفتى و تدل هذه الفتاوى على التفاهة وغياب العقل و الهمجية و التخلف ولاعجب فى ذلك فهذا هو الدين الدنيوى



بشهادة الازهر " الاسلام يحتضر" بفضل فتواهم الفظيعه العجيبة
فالشكر كل الشكر لشيوخ الاسلام العظام الذين يساهمون بكل قواهم  _ دون قصد _ لفضح الاسلام وكشف حقيقته
اقدم لهم كل تحيه
شكرا sunny man لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## magednady (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

اخوتى فى المسيح سيبو الاخوة المسلمين فى الهمافى هيلوها مننا والة من الفضايات الة من هالة سرحان والة من البول  وبعدين كفاية عليم  ابونا زكريا بطرس مش مخليهم يعرفو ينامو الشيوخ مش عرفين يردو عية كتر خرهم


----------



## man4truth (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

*و ما خفى كان أعظم​*


----------



## ghawy_111 (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

صدقونى الرب بيتمجد دايما
علشان كده قال من ثنارهم
تعرفونهم وهم دينهم لو من
الله ماكانش بقى فيه كلام
الاهبل يختشى يقوله وكده
بتظهر الحقايق وعلى فكر فى
الاهرام المسائى بتاريخ 17
5 /2007 الشيخ عبد المهدى
بيقول ان المراه العامله لازم
ترضع زميلها علشان تحرم
عليه بلبنها لكن لو حب انه
يتجوزها ممكن يحل له انه 
يتجوزها  وانا بسال ازاى بعد
مابقت امه فى ارضاعه انه
ممكن يتجوزها  ازاى ازاى
اذا كانت بقت امه لما رضع 
من صدرها ازاى فى نفس 
الوقت ممكن يتجوزها ازاى
يبقى  على حسب الفتوى
بيتجوز امه فى الرضاعه والله
كلام مايدخلش عقل على
فكره الشيخ ده مش جايب
حاجه من عنده ده ثمرة ابحاث
سنين فى القران والاحاديث
وعجبى يازمن


----------



## twety (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

امييييييييييييين


----------



## andro makram (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

السلام لكم جميعا


----------



## assyrian girl (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

hahaahahh they are idiot


----------



## jim_halim (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*










ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جامد جداً ... 

شكراً يا زعيم 

​


----------



## assyrian girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

hahahaah thats really funny thanks romyo for the picture


----------



## romyo (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



magednady قال:


> اخوتى فى المسيح سيبو الاخوة المسلمين فى الهمافى هيلوها مننا والة من الفضايات الة من هالة سرحان والة من البول  وبعدين كفاية عليم  ابونا زكريا بطرس مش مخليهم يعرفو ينامو الشيوخ مش عرفين يردو عية كتر خرهم



اخونا الحبيب ماجد
احنا لو سبناهم فى اللى هم فيه زى ما بتقول حضرتك
شيوخهم مش هيسبوهم بفتاويهم الجبارة كما ترى
وسواء الاعلاميه : هاله سرحان أو الاعلاميه : بسمه وهبه.... أو بول البعير أو بول الرسول أو رضاعه الكبير أو رضاعة زميل العمل
كلها موضوعات صناعة قرأنية سنيه اسلامية 100% 
وليس لنا شأن بها
شكراً magednady لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



man4truth قال:


> *و ما خفى كان أعظم​*



اكيد
لانه ليس خفي لا يظهر و لا مكتوم لا يعلم و يعلن (لو  8 :  17)
شكرا man4truth لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



ghawy_111 قال:


> صدقونى الرب بيتمجد دايما
> علشان كده قال من ثنارهم
> تعرفونهم وهم دينهم لو من
> الله ماكانش بقى فيه كلام
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وعجبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
شكرا ghawy_111 لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



andro makram قال:


> السلام لكم جميعا



ولك السلام من ملك السلام

شكرا andro makram لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



assyrian girl قال:


> hahaahahh they are idiot



عندك حق
لكن متى يفهمووووووووووون :t9:
شكرا assyrian girl لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جامد جداً ... 

شكراً يا زعيم 

​[/QUOTE]

بصراحة 
الموضوع صار جامد بمشاركتكم وتعليقاتكم
شكرا DarkGreen لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



assyrian girl قال:


> hahahaah thats really funny thanks romyo for the picture



ويوجد غيرها الكثير 
شكرا assyrian girl لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## عاشق مصر (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

أعلن مفتي مصر د. علي جمعة في جلسة مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر السبت 2-6-2007 أنه تم بالفعل سحب كتابه "الدين والحياة ـ الفتاوي العصرية اليومية" يوم الخميس 31-5-2007 منعا للالتباس بين الناس واللغط والبلبلة بين الرأي العام.
وحسب مصدر في دار الافتاء تحدث هاتفيا لـ"العربية.نت" فإن الأمر انتهى عند هذا الحد.

وقد أثار الكتاب جدلا شديدا لأنه احتوى على فتوى بشأن التبرك ببول الرسول، واعتبره د. مصطفى الشكعة عضو المجمع أن الواقعة التى استند اليها المفتى فى هذه المسألة تختلف عن السياق الذى وردت فيه، وكذلك الاستدلال بها فى اثبات طهارة الرسول ايضا جاء فى غير موضعه.


وكان المجمع البحوث الإسلامية شهد جلسة ساخنة السبت 2-6-2007، امتدت لأربع ساعات، أكد فيها الأعضاء رفضهم فتوى جمعة، معتبرين أنها لا تتفق مع العقل والمنطق، مطالبين بسحب كتابه "الدين والحياة ـ الفتاوي العصرية اليومية"من الأسواق.

وخلص الأعضاء إلى أنه لا يوجد شيء اسمه التبرك ببول الرسول، بغض النظر عن صحة الواقعة او عدم صحتها. من جهته، أوضح عضو المجمع ورئيس الجمعية الشرعية د.محمد المختار المهدى لـ "العربية.نت" ان الواقعة التى ذكرها المفتي غير موجودة فى السُنّة بالشكل الذى طرحه، موضحا أن "السيدة أم أيمن استيقظت ذات يوم من نومها فوجدت اناء به ماء فشربت منه دون ان تدري انه بول الرسول، وعندما علمت انه كذلك أخبرت النبى فدعا لها بالشفاء وعدم الضرر فهو اذا مجرد خطأ وقعت فيه السيدة أم أيمن ودعاؤه لها بالشفاء ليس من قبيل أخذ البركة".

ومضى يقول إن دعاء الرسول لها هو من قبيل الخوف على السيدة ام أيمن ان يقع لها أي مكروه في معدتها جراء البول، وأضاف "فالرسول بشر وكان يطهر ثوبه من الجنابة وكل ذالك لا يخل او ينقص من عظمة وطهارة الرسول والتى هي في الاصل طهارة القلب والروح".


----------



## عاشق مصر (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

اتفق علماء الصحابة وأئمة المذاهب الفقهية وأتباعهم على أن الرضاعالمحرّم هو ذاك الذي يناله الرضيع وهو دون السنتين من العمر‏،‏ لصريح قول اللهتعالى‏ :‏ ‏(( ‏وَالْوالِداتُ يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ حَوْلَيْنِ كامِلَيْنِ لِمَنْأَرادَ أَنْ يُتِمَّ الرَّضاعَةَ ))‏ ولقوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّمفيما رواه مسلم من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها : ‏(‏‏( ‏انما الرضاعة من المجاعة ‏)‏‏)‏‏ ايانالرضاعةالتيتجب هيماكانتفيفترةصغر الطفلكييكونهذااللبنسببفي بناء لحمه فتكون المرضعة قد انبتت من لبنها لحم الطفل كما الام تنبت من رحمها لحم الطفل فتكون المرضعة كالام في هذا الحين ، وفي الترمذي وصححه عن أم سلمة مرفوعاً : (( لا يحرم من الرضاع إلا ما فتق الأمعاء وكان قبل الفطام )) و للدارقطني عن ابن عباس يرفعه : (( لا رضاع إلا في الحولين )) وعند أبي داود عن ابن مسعود يرفعه (( لا رضاع إلا ما أنبت اللحم وأنشز العظم )) .
فكل هذه الأحاديث الصحيحة تدل على أن الرضاعة المحرمة هي ما كانت دون السنتين قبل الفطام ، وما بعد ذلك فلا أثر له،
وأما ما جاء في حديث سهلة بنت سهيل إمرأة أبي حذيفة من قصة سالم مولى أبي حذيفة من أن أبا حذيفة كان قد تبنى سالماً، فلما صارت امرأة أبي حذيفة يشق عليها دخول هذا الغلام الذي كبر لما رأت من تغير في وجه زوجها أبي حذيفة ، استفتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أرضعية تحرمي عليه " وكيف ان أمّ المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها قد رأت ان هذا الأمر عاماً ، ( كما في سنن أبي داود ) فكانت تأمر بنات أخواتها و بنات إخوتها أن يُرضِعنَ من أحبت عائشة أن يراها ، أو يدخل عليها و إن كان كبيراً خمس رضعات ثمّ يدخل عليها ، فالجواب عن ذلك هو :
ذهب جمهور العلماء إلى أن قصة سالم هي واقعة خاصة بسالم لا تتعداه إلى غيره ، ولا تصلح للاحتجاج بها. قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر : " عدم تحديث أبي مليكة بهذا الحديث لمدة سنة يدل على أنه حديث ترك قديما ولم يعمل به ، ولا تلقاه الجمهور بالقبول على عمومه ، بل تلقوه على أنه مخصوص " . ( شرح الزرقاني على الموطأ 3/292)، وقال الحافظ الدارمي عقب ذكره الحديث في سننه : " هذا لسالم خاصة "
وبذلك صرحت بعض الروايات ، ففي صحيح مسلم عن ‏أُمَّ سَلَمَةَ زَوْجَ النَّبِيِّ ‏‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏‏كَانَتْ تَقُولُ(( :‏ ‏أَبَى سَائِرُ أَزْوَاجِ النَّبِيِّ ‏‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏‏أَنْ يُدْخِلْنَ عَلَيْهِنَّ أَحَدًا بهذه الرضاعة ، وَقُلْنَ ‏‏لِعَائِشَةَ ‏: ‏وَاللَّهِ مَا نَرَى هَذَا إلا رُخْصَةً أَرْخَصَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏لِسَالِمٍ ‏ ‏خَاصَّةً ، فَمَا هُوَ بِدَاخِلٍ عَلَيْنَا أَحَدٌ بِهَذِهِ الرَّضَاعَةِ وَلَا رَائِينَا))
وبالتالي يكون عمل أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها - ‏إن صح الخبر‏ -‏ اجتهادمنها ليس إلا ‏،‏ تثاب عليه في كل الأحوال‏،‏ بأجر أو بأجرين‏.‏ وكان فهم وعمل الصحابة وسائر ازواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علىخلافه‏ . وقد قيل ان ما روي عن عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها مؤول بأنها إذا تفرست بطفل خيرا وأرادت أن يدخل عليها بعد بلوغه تأمر بنات أخيها أن يرضعنه وهو صغير، فإذا كبر دخل عليها .
وقد ذهب البعض إلى إن حديث سهلة بنت سهيل مخصوص بمن حاله كحال سالم مولى أبي حذيفة. فلو وجد أحد تبنى شخصاً حتى كان هذا الابن مثل ابنه في دخوله على أهله وبساطتهم معه، واضطرت امرأته لأن ترضعه ليبقى على ما هو عليه من الدخول - لو وجد هذا – لقلنا بجوازه. لكن هذا في الوقت الحاضر ممتنع، لأن الشرع أبطل التبني، ولهذا لما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إياكم والدخول على النساء، قالوا يا رسول الله : أرأيت الحمو؟ قال : الحمو الموت" ولو كان إرضاع الكبير مؤثراً لقال : " الحمو ترضعه زوجة أخيه مثلا حتى يدخل على امرأة من محارمة " فلما لم يرشد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو يوجه إلى هذا علم أن رضاع الكبير بعد إبطال التبني لا يمكن أن يكون له أثر.
وذهب البعض أيضاً إلى جواز الترخيص في إرضاع الكبير و ترتيب أحكام الرضاعة عليه في التحليل و التحريم عند وجود المشقة في الاحتجاب عنه ، و عدم الاستغناء عن دخوله على النساء ، كما في قصة سالم مولى أبي حذيفة رضي الله عنهما ، و هذا القول منسوب إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ، و هو قول بعيد لأنّ المشقّة غير منضبطة ، أما لو كانت ضرورة ، فللضرورة شأنٌ آخَر ، و الضرورات تقدّر بقَدَرِها .
و الظاهر أنّ لتخصيص الرخصة بسالم رضي الله عنه من دون الناس هو الراجح من حيث اختيار معظم أمهات المؤمنين له ، وذهاب معظم الصحابة و جمهور العلماء إلى القول به ، و هو المفهوم من ظاهر النصوص المعارضة لحديث سهلة بنت سهيل ، و لو كان الأمر على إطلاقه لشاع بين الصحابة الكرام فمن بعدهم من السلف ، و تعدّدت طرقه ، و رويت أخباره .
تنبيه : لقد فهم جهال النصارى من قوله - عليه الصلاة والسلام – لسهلة : (( أرضعيه )) أنه يتحتم ملامسة الثدي فقالوا كيف يكون هذا ؟! ومن أحسن ما قيل في توجيه ذلك قول الإمام النووي رحمه الله في شرحه على صحيح مسلم ( 10 / 31 ) : ( قال القاضي : لعلّها حَلَبَته ثم شرِبَه ، دون أن يمسَّ ثديَها ، و لا التَقَت بشرتاهُما إذ لا يجوز رؤية الثدي ، ولا مسه ببعض الأعضاء ، و هذا الذي قاله القاضي حَسَنٌ ، و يُحتَمل أنّه عُفيَ عن مسّه للحاجة ، كما خُصَّ بالرضاعة مع الكِبَر. )
وقال أبو عمر : (( صفة رضاع الكبير أن يحلب له اللبن ويسقاه فأما أن تلقمه المرأة ثديها فلا ينبغي عند أحد من العلماء، وهذا ما رجحه القاضي والنووي )) (شرح الزرقاني3/316).
فإن قيل إنه ورد في الحديث قول سهلة : (( و كيف أرضعه و هو رجل كبير ؟ )) نقول هذا وصف نسبي بالنسبة لما يعرف عن الرضاع بأنه عادة لا يكون إلا للصغير.
فإن أبيتم روينا لكم ما رواه ابن سعد في طبقاته عن محمد بن عبد الله ابن أخي الزهري عن أبيه قال كانت سهلة تحلب في مسعط أو إناء قدر رضعته فيشربه سالم في كل يوم حتى مضت خمسة أيام فكان بعد ذلك يدخل عليها وهي حاسر رخصة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لسهلة» (الطبقات الكبرى8/271 الإصابة لابن حجر7/716).
ثم ان النص لم يصرح بأن الارضاع كان بملامسة الثدي. وسياق الحديث متعلق بالحرج من الدخول على بيت أبي حذيفة فكيف يرضى بالرضاع المباشر كما فهم هؤلاء؟
أونسي هؤلاء أن النبي حرم المصافحة؟ فكيف يجيز لمس الثدي بينما يحرم لمس اليد لليد؟
ثم اننا نسأل هؤلاء : هل الطفل الذي يشرب الحليب من غير ارتضاعه من الثدي مباشرة يثبت له حكم الرضاعة أم لا؟
والجواب كما عند جمهور العلماء أنه يثبت ، وبالتالي نقول انه إذا كان شرب اللبن بدون مباشرة الثدي يثبت حكم الرضاع للصغير فإنه أولى به للكبير ذلك لأن شرب اللبن بدون مباشرة الثدي يصح أن يكون رضاعاً .
وأخيراً ننقل من كلام العالم النحوي ابن قتيبة الدينوري (ت 276هـ) في توجيهه لحديث سهلة :
قال ابن قتيبة :
فأراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم - بمحلها عنده، و ما أحب من ائتلافهما، و نفي الوحشة عنهما - أن يزيل عن أبي حذيفة هذه الكراهة، و يطيب نفسه بدخوله فقال لها "أرضعيه".
و لم يرد : ضعي ثديك في فيه، كما يفعل بالأطفال. و لكن أراد: احلبي له من لبنك شيئا، ثم ادفعيه إليه ليشربه. ليس يجوز غير هذا، لأنه لا يحل لسالم أن ينظر إلى ثدييها، إلى أن يقع الرضاع، فكيف يبيح له ما لا يحل له و ما لا يؤمن معه من الشهوة؟ ( تأويل مختلف الحديث لابن قتيبة ص308-309)
قلت : كيف لا وربنا جل جلاله يقول في محكم كتابه : ((قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ)) (النور : 30) ؟
فالحجة لا تقوم على الخصم بما فهمه خصمه وانما تقوم بنص صريح يكون هو الحجة.
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## مييدو (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

قال تعالى" ان الدين عند الله الأسلام" صدق الله العظيم

لايسعنى إلا هذا القول لأن السيد المسيح عيسى عليه السلام نبى الله ونحن نؤمن به ولكن انتم لاتؤمنون بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمين الذى كان يرحم الكافر فما بال الكافر وانتم  فهو الرحمة المرسلة للعالم اجمعين مسلمين ومسيحيين ويهود ليهديهم الطريق المستقيم   ربنا يهديكم للأسلام والدين 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## مييدو (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

قال تعالى" ان الدين عند الله الأسلام" صدق الله العظيم

لايسعنى إلا هذا القول لأن السيد المسيح عيسى عليه السلام نبى الله ونحن نؤمن به ولكن انتم لاتؤمنون بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمين الذى كان يرحم الكافر فما بال الكافر وانتم  فهو الرحمة المرسلة للعالم اجمعين مسلمين ومسيحيين ويهود ليهديهم الطريق المستقيم   ربنا يهديكم للأسلام والدين 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

خليهم يفوقوا من وهمهم


----------



## nazehhy (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

ربنا يباركهم ويطلعو فتاوي بالشكل دة ربنا ياخد بيدهم اللي عايز فتاوي جديدة يسمع برنامج المسلمون يتسائلون نشكر ربنا اننا مسيحيون


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

الدين الاسلامي لا يعطي اي حق وخصوصا للنساء فهن يجبرن على الزواج والحجاب ولا يوجد راي للبنت


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

 ميرسى ليك روميو

ربنا يباركك

و ربنا ليةفى كل عصر شاهد​


----------



## هانى لوندى (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*



totty قال:


> يا سلام يا سلام
> ياما نسمع وياما هنشوف
> طول ماهما لسه موجودين
> يا خرااااااااااااااااشى
> ...





لى تعليق على كلامك

لم يقل أحد من المسلمين أنه ظهر فلماذا الإدعاء

ثم لماذا نؤمن نحن المسيحيين بظهور السيده العذراء؟

شكرا


----------



## ميمو المصريه (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



romyo قال:


> العجيب فعلاً
> إنى لم اجد مشاركة واحد توحد الله من الأخوة المسلمين
> 
> اين انتم الأن ولماذا تلتزمون الصمت ؟؟ :dntknw:
> ...




:t33:​



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عند تصحفى صفحات النت لفت انتباهى الى حد كبير هذا الموضوع
لس لانه اهانه للاسلام وانا فتاه مسلمه ولكن لما يحويه هذا الموضوع من طائفيه شديد نحن نعلم جيدا انا مصر فى طريقها اليها
فقد نشات فى حى الاغلبيه به مسحيون ولم اشعر يوما ان هناك فرق
والذى لفت انتباهى ايضا هى شروط المنتدى التى تجبر الاخرين على عدم المساس بالعقائد الا بالدليل
ويبدو ان الاخ الفاضل كاتب الموضوع قد ظن ان هذه الفتوى هى الدليل
ولكن اسمح لى اخر الكريم ان اوضح لك
عندما تريد ان تاتى بدليل فليكن دليلك من القران الكريم
فهذا هو كتابنا وهذا ما نثق نحن به
اما غير ذلك فمن الاكيد انها دعاوى صدرت من اناس مجزوبين ان مختلين عقليا
والاسلام فى حد ذاته لا يحاكم بناذ على دعاوى صدرت من اناس مثل هؤلاء
وفى النهايه ارجو من الجميع احترام الاديان لان الدين لله والوطن للجميع
وعدم ذكر الانبياء بسوء لان الاسلام يحرم ذلك
فنحن لا نقول الا عيسى عليه السلام والسيده مريم رضى الله عنها
فارجو المعامله بالمثل
ولنكن امه واحده
ونتسرجع الماضى
عندما كان الشعار
عاش الهلال مع الصليب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## ميمو المصريه (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

*دهشت عند رؤيتى ان المنتدى يدعى الكنيسه ويكتظ بالكثير الكثير من المواضيع الاسلاميه!!!
اعزائى تحن كمسلمين سنه او شيعه وليس المهم فالطائفيه موجوده ايضا عندكم فمنكم الكاثوليك والبرتستانت وما الى اخره
لا نقدم على عمل منتدى ليقوم فقط بالسب العلنى على عقيده ودين سماوى لان ديننا الاسلام يحثنا على احترام الاديان الاخرى حتى وان كانت ديانات ليست سماويه
ورايت ايضا ان من شروط المنتدى هو عدم التعرض الى الاديان الاخرى الا بالدليل
ويبدو ان الاخ الفاضل كاتب الموضوع اعتقد وجل من لا يسهو ان الفتوى هذه هى دليل
ولكن يا اخى الفاضل ان وجدت ايه واحده فى القرات الكريم تحث على ما قاله عطيه المجزوب فلتضعها هنا 
وانصحك الا تاتى بالدلائل من الاحاديث لان نحن كمسلمين نعلم جيدا انها مدسوسه والكثير منها مدسوس
فاذا اردت انى تاتى بالدلائل ان تاتى بايه واحده من القران الكريم تحث على ارضاع الكبير او التبرك ببول الرسول 
وانا فى الانتظار
اما ما وجدته هنا من ردود مسيئه تعبر بالضروره على اخلاق من كتبها وشخصيته
فانا لن ارد عليها
لان يكفينى فخرا ان ديننا الحنيف يحبرنا على عدم الرد بالاسائه
اما اذا اعتبرنا ان العمليات االانتحاريه هى ارهاب المسليمن؟؟
فماذا نسمى ما يفعله الامريكان
وماذا فعله الصرب فى البوسنه والخ الخ
هل نسيمه ارهاب المسحيه ام ان اخطاء البعض لا تعبر بالضروره على الكل
وفى النهايه انتظر من صاحب الموضوع
الرد على كلامى بايه قرانيه فيها ارضاع الكبير او بول الرسول
ما من قال ان الاسلام لا يعطى الحق للمراه
فاقول يا اخى ان السلام هو من اعطى للمراه حقوقا مثل الميراث
وكان سن البنت للزواج هو 18 عاما فى عصر كانت الكنيسه تجبر كل من عمرها 12 عاما على الزواج
ويكفى ان الراهب بحيرا هو اول من عرف ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نبيا 
ولا تاتى الى باحاديث اغلبها مدسوسه
والسلام ختام*​


----------



## ميمو المصريه (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

*كنت اود ان اقوم بالرد عندما يرد الاخ كاتب الموضوع
ولكن لاول مره فى حياتى
اشعر بالندم اننى دخلت الى هنا
واننى سجلت هنا
واننى حاولت ان اتناقش هنا
مع اناس لا تعرف معنى النقاش
ولا تعرف معنى احترام الاديان 
بل يدعون  عدم الطائفيه 
وااااه عجباه!!!
  لذلك من يرد على ردى لا ينتظر منى جواب
فلا يشرفنى ان اكون هنا
من الاساس
فهى غلطه ويسامحنى الله عليها​*​


----------



## Twin (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت ميمو*



ميمو المصريه قال:


> *ولكن لاول مره فى حياتى*
> *اشعر بالندم اننى دخلت الى هنا*
> *واننى سجلت هنا*
> *فلا يشرفنى ان اكون هنا*
> ...


*ولا تزعلي يا أخت ميمو*
*لو حسه أنك دخلتي وندمانه متخشيش تاني*
*ولو زعلانة أوي من تسجيلك هنا نحجبلك هويتك*

*بس أنا عايز أقولك حاجة وياريت تفهميني*
*لو كنتي بتقصديني بالكلام دة فأنا أعلن علي العام أعتذاري طبعاً لأنك فهمتي ردي عليكي في موضوعك -سؤال- كان أستهزاء*
*ولكن صدقيني أنا لم أقصد*
*وصدقيني النقاش هنا حر وبأحترام بس ال قلبه أبيض بيتأكد من كدة مش العكس*
*وال عايز يعنل بيعمل والمحترم بيجبر أي حد علي أحترامه*

*عامة لو فضلتي معانا منورانا*
*ولو مشيتي هتكوني ذكري جميلة*

*وأخيراً لو حابة أي شئ أو أي نقاش أفتحي الموضوع ووجهي لي الدعوة خاصة وأنا معاكي *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## د/ رفعت اسماعيل (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

انا سيبت المنتدي من سنة
ورجعتله بعد سنة 
وانتوا لسة مبطلتوش مواضيعكم دي
علي العموم احنا مش في موقف دفاع
عشان ندافع عن نفسنا بس مش اي 
واحد مبيفهمش حاجة طلع ف التلفزيون
افتي فتوة غلط تيجوا انتوا تتكلموا
عايز تهاجمنا هات حاجة غلط من القرآن
واحنا هنرد عليكم ونوضحلكم الصح
انما هتشتم نبينا مش هنرد عليك عشان 
تعرف الفرق بين اخلاق المسلمين واخلاق............
وعلي العموم المخطئ دايما بيبقي صوته عالي
وانتوا ما شاء الله من كتر دينكم مهو قوي صوتكم عالي اوي
انا بس تلقيت دعوة من بعض الاعضاء هنا
انما لولا كدة مكنتش عايز اخطي المكان دة تاني
لان انت تشتم ف المسلمين ولما حد يرد عليك توقفه
يبقي لزمتها ايه نرد ونشارك اذا كنت انت مش عايز تسمع غير رأيك بس
سلام ونعمة هع هع هع هع​


----------



## د/ رفعت اسماعيل (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*



هانى لوندى قال:


> لى تعليق على كلامك
> 
> لم يقل أحد من المسلمين أنه ظهر فلماذا الإدعاء
> 
> ...



شوف الراجل المحترم
لما قال الحق اتوقف اهو
مع انه مسيحي ​


----------



## Twin (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخ رفعت*



د/ رفعت اسماعيل قال:


> انا سيبت المنتدي من سنة
> 
> ورجعتله بعد سنة
> وانتوا لسة مبطلتوش مواضيعكم دي
> ...



*المفروض نعمل أيه يا .... "منتدي عرباوي"*
*ها نعمل أيه *
*هو موضوع الفتاوي مضيقك أوي كدة *
*طيب وأحنا مالنا بيه هو أحنا بنفتي برده*

*وصحيح من دة ال صوته عالي أحنا برده والا أنتوا أيه دة مكبرات الصوت ماليه الشوارع*

*أقول أيه والا أيه ؟؟؟؟*
*ربنا يهديك *

*وصحيح أنت مشيت من سنة ليه بعد لما عرفت أنك ولا حاجة وكل أسألتك أتجوبت ومشيت غليان إيد ورا وإيد قدام *
*وقلي رجعت ليه علشان بعض الأعضاء ال ضعفاء رسلوك يا حامي الحمي*

*عامة طبعاً أحنا مش مرحبين بيك *
*ودلوقتي سيتم حجب هويتك علشان توقيعك *
*ال أنت كتبه*
*وبتقولنا بيه أطردوني علشان منظري هيبقي وحش وأنا مش عارف أتكلم معاكم وأتواصل معكم هيبقي منظرك وحش*

*وبصراحة هطردك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة ومن غير هع هع هع يا محترك*​


----------



## Twin (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخ رفعت*



د/ رفعت اسماعيل قال:


> شوف الراجل المحترم
> 
> لما قال الحق اتوقف اهو
> 
> مع انه مسيحي ​


*مين قال أنه مسيحي يا محترم ؟؟؟؟*
*خذ هذا الرابط به كل مشاركات الأخ *
*التي تؤكد أنه مسلم بس كان متخفي في نظارة*هنـــــــــــــــــا​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخت ميمو*



ميمو المصريه قال:


> *انا رجعت​*
> *حسيت انى هوحشكم*
> *قلت بلاش اسيبكم هههههههههههههه*
> *بصراحه انا احترمن نفسى معاكوا كتير*
> ...


*تغاضيتي عن مشاركتي الأخيرة الموجهة لكي*
*ونعتيني بعدم أحترام كذباً*
*مع أني قلت لو أنني جرحت بدون قصد ها أنا أعتذر*
*ولكن ما علينا *
*وعلي رأيك الساكت علي الحق شيطان أخرس*
*ومش معقولة عيزة تجبلنا موضوع فيه أسود وناس بتموت وشهداء لألف أمرأة*
*وعيزاني أصدقك وكمان مردش *
*والله يعلم أنني لم أستهزء بكي حتي في قولي هل أنتي جميلة*
*فأنا لم أقصد شئ*
*أنا قصدت هل جمالك هو السبب في تعلقه بكي وحبك *

*بصي من الأخر أنا هتابع مشاركاتك كلها بأذن الله*
*وأما هنكمل بأحترام متبادل ومحبة ونبدأ صفحة جديدة أو العكس*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## fouadkerolous (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

بسم الله القوى 
 لى سؤال ممكن حد يجاوب عليه 0 هل المراه يكون بها لبن طول عمرها ؟ انا اعرف ان المراه بعد الولاده يكون فى صدرها لبن وبعد الطفل ما ينفطم يجف لبنها 0 فكيف كانت امراة ابو حذيفه تملاء المعون لبن ويشربه سالم او حتى يلتقمه اى يلتقم ثديها فى فمه هل كان يحصل على لبن ؟ ده حسب القصه ان سالم كان رجل ومتزوج وام حذيفه هى التى ربته اى اكبر منه على كل حال بما لا يقل عن خمس عشر سنه وهذا يبين ان سنها فى هذا الوقت لا يقل عن اربعون سنه وهى لم تكن والده طفل وما ذالت ترضعه 0 فمن اين اتت باللبن ؟     والسلام لمن يستحق السلام


----------



## nkxkordy (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

*سلام ونعمه على الجميع ....لا أعلم لماذا كل هذا الحقد الموجه ضد من يسمون انفسهم بالمسلمين؟وهم بالقطع ليسوا فى الاسلام من شىء..ربما كان هؤلاء الذين تتحدثون عنهم هم اعداء الاسلام الحقيقيين...ونحن نعلم ان هؤلاء لهم من السلبيات والتجاوزات بأسم الدين ما يفوق كل تصور ولدرجه مخجله ..والعجيب انهم يدعون انهم مسلمين لله وقائمين على شريعته ..وأعتقد انهم من المهم والمثمر التصدى لهم لابالسب والقذف والتجريح ولكن ببيان الحقائق الموجوده فى الاسلام الحقيقى السمح بدون بذائه فى الالفاظ او المجاهره بالتطاول والعداء...ربما كان هؤلاء على خطأ كبير ...ولكن..لما انتم على خطأ اكبر ..؟ربما جهلهم بقيمة الاسلام وحقيقته هى التى تغرهم وتجرهم للخطيئه....ولكن لماذا انتم تتشابهون بهم وتفرغوا انفسكم للبحث عن نقاءصهم ؟ ابهذا أمر المسيح؟ أبهذا الذى تفعلون يأمر ؟أبالقدح والذم والتشهير  يوصيكم؟ ربما هم لم يتبعوا دينهم...ولكن لماذا لاتتبعوا انتم مسيحكم ؟ من الذى قال احبوا اعدائكم ؟ من الذى أمرنا بألا ندين احدا ؟من الذى أمركم بالتدخل فى ملكوته واقرار النظام فيه وكشف وهتك ستر عيوب الاخرين؟ أهذا هو المسيح؟ أين هو المسيح بينكم ان لم يكن بينكم بالسلوك والاخلاق والقدوه...؟أين سماحة المسيح وانتم تعلنون الفضائح وتشهرون بفقهائها وصانعى احداثها؟سادتى ....ربما كنت مخطأ اذا قلت ان المسيح غاب بينكم....وقعتم فى نفس الشرك الذين هم اوقعوا انفسهم فيه....هم نسوا وتناسوا دينهم وانتم كذلك ليس من مقلد الجاهل الا الجاهل.....يا ساده أرجوكم ...وليكف كل ذى قلم عما يفعل...وليكن الرد للمسيح نفسه بالفعل لا بالقول....ليثبت كل منكم ان المسيح حى فيه..حى بالسلوك والاداب والقيم والاخلاق..لنثبت المسيح لا ننكره...لقد انكرتم المسيح بالفعل يلساده...لقد تخليتم عن مبادئه وافكاره ووصاياه ..أفتراكم لكم فى المسيح شىء؟حسب الجهلاء جهلهم وحسب المؤمنين ايمانهم وحسب التاركين تقصيرهم وحسب المتعصبين عنفهم ....وحسب الضالين النار ...وحسب المستقيمين الفردوس ..وحسب التابعين للمسيح الله...                                م/نصر الكردى
*


----------



## googa2007 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

*الاخ / نصر الكردى
لقد عبرت عما يجول فى فكرى افضل تعبير
ولقد اوجزت ولخصت لب القضية فى الحوارات الدائرة
بين الطرفين فى عبارتك" جهلهم بقيمة الاسلام وحقيقته هى التى تغرهم وتجرهم للخطيئه" 
وعبارتك " .وقعتم فى نفس الشرك الذين هم اوقعوا انفسهم فيه...."
 ارجو ان يعى كل من يقراء تعليقك المعنى والمغزى
لك كل التحية*​


----------



## saad1949 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

هذه والله مسخرة هل لايوجد ادنى تفكير ؟؟ هل هو كبرياء عدم اعتناق الحق؟؟ هل هو خوف من المستقبل الذى هو بيد الله ؟؟ شوفو إرضاع الكبير .. تبركوا ببول الرسول.. مارسوا انواع الزواج المختلفه..شوفوا زواج الرسول ولاتجدوا اى مبررلايدخل العقل..شوفوا كيف انتشر الإسلام ..شوفوا حلقات ابونا ذكريا بطرس كحب إستطلاع فقط واله الذى يهدى


----------



## saad1949 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

*هذه والله مسخرة هل لايوجد ادنى تفكير ؟؟ هل هو كبرياء عدم اعتناق الحق؟؟ هل هو خوف من المستقبل الذى هو بيد الله ؟؟ شوفو إرضاع الكبير .. تبركوا ببول الرسول.. مارسوا انواع الزواج المختلفه..شوفوا زواج الرسول ولاتجدوا اى مبررلايدخل العقل..شوفوا كيف انتشر الإسلام ..شوفوا حلقات ابونا ذكريا بطرس كحب إستطلاع فقط واله الذى يهدى *


----------



## علي مزيكا (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

مشكووووووووووووووووووور والرب يباركك على الموضوع الجامد 30::new6:


----------



## shadyyy1 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

المسلمين دول عاملين ذى القرود


----------



## muslim2 (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



shadyyy1 قال:


> المسلمين دول عاملين ذى القرود



الله يكرم اصلك يا محترم


----------



## muslim2 (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

*على فكرة انا شاركت فى الموضوع ده قبل كده وحطيت كذا رابط يرد عليكم ومش من مواقع اسلامية ومش كلام مسلمين لكن الساده المحترمين المشرفين مسحوا المشاركات دى
مش عارف ايه اللى ممكن نعمله
بتمسحوا الكلام اللى ميجبكوش لانه مش على هواكم*


----------



## muslim2 (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

*ميجبكوش = ميعجبكوش*


----------



## ثاوفيلس (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



muslim2 قال:


> *على فكرة انا شاركت فى الموضوع ده قبل كده وحطيت كذا رابط يرد عليكم ومش من مواقع اسلامية ومش كلام مسلمين لكن الساده المحترمين المشرفين مسحوا المشاركات دى
> مش عارف ايه اللى ممكن نعمله
> بتمسحوا الكلام اللى ميجبكوش لانه مش على هواكم*



هو  انت هتفهم اكتر من المفتى روح بقى شيله من على كرسيه واقعد مكانه وبعدين ماهو بردو عنده روابط تأكد كلامه ولا هو بيجيب من دماغه يعني .........حاجه غريبه اوي 
بدل ماتحاول تقنعنا روح اقنع المفتى .وقله يرحمنا شويه


----------



## ثاوفيلس (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

سؤال بس محيرني
واحده بترضع اتنين - واحد ابنها الفعلي والتاني مش ابنها - ازاي الاتنين يبقوا اخوات بس يعني الهرمونات بتتغير ولا ايه ايه وبعدين لو هما بقوا اخوات ومينفعش يتجوزوا من بعض  ليه بقى مش بيورثوا الام طالما هي بقت امهم


----------



## kamal1976 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*

اللرب يرسل فعلة الى اللحصاد الكثير ام___________________________ين


----------



## ثاوفيلس (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



ثاوفيلس قال:


> سؤال بس محيرني
> واحده بترضع اتنين - واحد ابنها الفعلي والتاني مش ابنها - ازاي الاتنين يبقوا اخوات بس يعني الهرمونات بتتغير ولا ايه ايه وبعدين لو هما بقوا اخوات ومينفعش يتجوزوا من بعض  ليه بقى مش بيورثوا الام طالما هي بقت امهم


؟


----------



## martina samir (28 ديسمبر 2008)

happy new year


----------



## رانا (28 ديسمبر 2008)

خبر رائع ربنا يبارك الخدمه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بس ربنا يهدى ويعرفوا ان الله حق

شكرااااااااااااااااا يا روميو على الخبر​


----------



## dark_angel (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*الفتاوى اللى بيطلعوها دى مسخرة و قلة ادب*​


----------



## farou2 (2 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههه وانا حضرت الحلقات على اذاعة روتانا وكمان التعليقات والحلقة الي عملتها اذاعة الحياة مع القمص زكريا بطرس عن نفس الموضوع حلو الخبر يا روميو الرب يباركك​


----------



## لماذا الانقسام (15 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: الأزهر يسجل أعلي نسبة ارتداد*



romyo قال:


> صدقنى انا مش متابع اوى
> لكن اللى عرفته ان من اول يوليو هيتوزع بول الرسول على بطاقة التموين
> :new6: :new6:
> واللى عنده اخبار يقولنا الله يخليكم
> شكرا magednady لمرورك ومشاركتك​



هذه لم تكن اول مشاركه لى كما شاهدت ولكنى شاركت فى هذا الموضوع بالامس و حذف الرد فالمذا اذن تقولون اين ذهبو و اين المسلمون و انتم تحذفون و تضعون ردود على هواكم فقط اهذا هو التحضر والاتى صوره من الرد اللى اتحذف ولا اعلم لماذا او ايه الغلط اللى فيه ولا يمكن علشان مافهوش شتيمه على الاسلام و المسلمين و لذلك اتحذف هذا كان رد بالامس و بالحرف الواحد    ان كنتم بتشتكوا من عداء المسلمين لكم فلا عجب ان يكره اى مسلم  انسان بيسب ديانته باحقر الاشياء و سؤالى لكل من قام بالرد على هذا الموضوع ماذا لو سمعتم هذا الكلام على السيد المسيح الم تنفعلوا ومن منكم شاهد اساءه شخصيه من المسلمين فى شخصه لا تقودونا الى الفتنه الطائفيه و المسلمون ان لم يكونوا متحضرين و عقلاء من بعد ما يشاهد اى مسلم مثل هذه الاستهزاءات عن نبيه و دينه شئ طبيعى ان يرد الاهانه بالاهانه الموضوع عن الارتداد ايه اللى جاب النبى و بوله و ظهوره وكل هذا انتم عاوزين ايه بالضبط عاوزين فتنه طائفيه ولا عاوزين المسلمين كرهوكم ولا يمكن عاوزين المسلمين يعتدوا على الكنايس و بعد كدا ترجعوا تقولوا المسلمين ارهابيين لكل فعل رد فعل فرجاء ان تلتزمو ولو قليلا بالموضوعات المطروحه ولا تتطرقوا للرسل والانبياء او بمنى اصح للاديان و رجاء اخير  من يريد الاقتباس و الرد ان يرد على كامل الرد و ليس اجزاء منه


----------



## lukyman (15 يناير 2009)

هما لسه شافو حاجة
اللي يدور يلاقي بلاوي


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2009)

مسيحنا مسيح حي


ووعدنا بابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها

شكرااااااا اخي


----------



## Dr Fakhry (13 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ومثير وجرىء انت طلعت روميو بجد
شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## marmora jesus (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يزيد ويبارك
ميرسي ليك روميو علي الخبر​


----------



## romyo (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا لكل الاخوة المباركين والاحباء المسلمين الذين اعطوا وقتاً لقراءة هذا الموضوع الهام

واعتذر عن عدم المشاركة والرد على المشاركات لعدم دخولى المنتدى من حوالى سنة

الرب يبارك حياتكم جميعاً 
مع محبتى 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا ليك روميو على الخبر

معلش التعليق جيه متأخر شوية

امال لو قروا باقى كتبهم باقى*​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*تمام 
يا رب اني اشكرك وناك كنت الاله لم تسمح لاحد من تلاميذك بالتبرك من جسدك بشيء بل كنت طاهرا وقدوسا ومباركا ليك كل مجد يا يسوع *


----------

